# Anyone not attracted to humans, and lonely because of it?



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

*Let this topic die already*

I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Ive been trying to deal with this issue for a while

I do feel some attraction towards humans...sexual and innocent..

Somehow i find it easier to deal with by kinda just pretending i have an anthro companion with me at nearly all times

Does seem kinda loony but it definitely works and it can be like a guilty pleasure kinda thing


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Date a Komodo Dragon
???? 
Profit

Also no, I'm weird, I still like humans.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 6, 2010)

It's so hard to be attracted to human females since so many of them look like sluts.


----------



## Icky (Aug 6, 2010)

...Wow, I really don't feel like being rude today. Hmm.

Anyway, I just see this as either a strange case of asexualism, or a sign that you masturbate to furry porn too much.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> ...Wow, I really don't feel like being rude today. Hmm.
> 
> Anyway, I just see this as either a strange case of asexualism, or a sign that you masturbate to furry porn too much.


 

Placing bets on the second reason


----------



## Asswings (Aug 6, 2010)

I uh...
I guess I don't feel like being too awful rude either. :/
Distance yourself from Furry Porn. Do not fap to dragons.
Get out and meet people outside the fandom.

Basically stop involving yourself with furry, or otherkins or whatever. 
Because there's something wrong here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Steps to overcome
1)*GO OUTSIDE
*2)*GET A GIRLFRIEND!*


----------



## Attaman (Aug 6, 2010)

Go for Cynder, I'm sure you'll find no competition going after her.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Therapy's a good option too...Didn't we have a thread similar to this like a month ago?


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Didn't we have a thread similar to this like a month ago?


 You do realize we're talking about furries here right?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 6, 2010)

I might find an affinity with wolves and are sexually attracted to wolf furries... But I still very much so enjoy the "company" of furries.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> You do realize we're talking about furries here right?


 I _do_ realize this. :3


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

Go outside.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

If someone isnt very social i see how this can come about

But if you are very social and still got this going on... theres some shit going down xD


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Here's a word of advice when asking out women think the phrase, "fuck yeah I'm awesome!  Rejecting me is your loss"


----------



## Bittertooth (Aug 6, 2010)

seen a hot lady lately?  if I go for a while without seeing one, I almost forget i'm attracted to them.


----------



## Icky (Aug 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Steps to overcome
> 1)*GO OUTSIDE
> *2)*GET A GIRLFRIEND!*



the rudeness

so unnecessary


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Icky said:


> the rudeness
> 
> so unnecessary


 Well it's obvious op wasn't doing either.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah, but I'm not really attracted to much anything sexually.
However some people who I think are cute are attractive, sometimes.
I find most people just annoying really.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 6, 2010)

This is much like the other thread by someone else who lost intrest in regular, human things and has found himself to be more interested in things that feature anthropomorphs.

My suggestion to you is the same as his, stay away from the things that interest you for a little while, I'm not saying leave the fandom, but try and slow down and ease yourself away from them. Staying away will start to loosen the tightly knit bond between you and the female sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs. Also it may help to remind yourself often that they're a fantasy and you'll never actually have that happen in real life.

I _really_ do not suggest visiting a therapist or psychyatrist, because by their standards, even they may think you're hopeless/too far gone.

If you're still in school/college, try and establish more relationships/friendships with more people to overcome the loneliness. If you're out of both, well, I really have no idea on how to meet new people.

Answering your question and not giving any suggestions, I don't really feel lonely, although I do after a while, it's the "I need someone to talk to just to talk for fun." ideas.  I don't have any sexual urges/wants/intrests in any anthropomorphics but neither do I have any desire with humans, not yet anyways.


----------



## Hellerskull (Aug 6, 2010)

I hate to sound rude, but...

Have you ever thought of some chick wearing dragon fursuit for you to yiff with?.... 

It's not healthy for you to be so obsessed about dragon/dinosour porn and stuff like that. You need take a break from it and treat yourself some good time hanging out with friends, family, or just yourself to somewhere you like to go where people go. That way you feel being around with people and maybe find a chick you might like.  Who knows...


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

slydude851 said:


> I _really_ do not suggest visiting a therapist or psychyatrist, because by their standards, even they may think you're hopeless/too far gone.


 Kinda depends on the therapist though I guess. The ones who say "Oh well, your obsession can't be fixed, bye bye now" don't try hard enough. 

Their advice would be a lot better than anything you could get from a bunch of blokes on the internet. If they actually you know, try to get to the root of the situation and _resolve _it. That's just me though. 

Though it kinda starts with the subject _wanting_ change.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, a few things:

1. I was never sexually attracted to humans. I didn't used to even be attracted to anthro animals. I've been attracted to dinosaurs since I was a preteen.
2. I didn't start looking at furry porn (or even knowing about furry porn) until I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for several (about 4 or 5) years.
3. I've been this way even as I was going through middle school and high school. I'm a bit socially awkward, but not asocial.
4. I'm not going to "get away" from the whole dinosaur/dragons thing, because it's all I have. I'm not going to starve myself emotionally.
5. I'm not just into it as porn. I am emotionally and romantically attracted as well. I'm attracted to them in every way a "normal" guy would be attracted to a woman.

And it's not an illness or delusion or obsession or something that should be "fixed". I've accepted that a long time ago. It's a sexual orientation, just a very rare and unfortunate one.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Ok, a few things:


Alright, let's hear this. 


Helixosaurus said:


> 1. I was never sexually attracted to humans. I didn't used to even be attracted to anthro animals. I've been attracted to dinosaurs since I was a preteen.


So you're basically some sort of asexual?



Helixosaurus said:


> 2. I didn't start looking at furry porn (or even knowing about furry porn) until I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for several (about 4 or 5) years.


Kay?


Helixosaurus said:


> 3. I've been this way even as I was going through middle school and high school. I'm a bit socially awkward, but not asocial.


That's pretty normal, sorta. 



Helixosaurus said:


> 4. I'm not going to "get away" from the whole dinosaur/dragons thing, because it's all I have. I'm not going to starve myself emotionally.


You're choosing to take the easy route. It's not "all you have" it's "all you _know_"



Helixosaurus said:


> 5. I'm not just into it as porn. I am emotionally and romantically attracted as well. I'm attracted to them in every way a "normal" guy would be attracted to a woman.


..isn't that kinda borderline zoophilia?



Helixosaurus said:


> And it's not an illness or delusion or obsession. It's a sexual orientation, just a very rare and unfortunate one.


 What orientation is this?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 6, 2010)

Meh, it's like a personality attraction, people aren't sexually attracted to the human.
You're a little oddly there fellow. You're going to be lonely, try loving a person for their personality.
It works for me. :3


----------



## Greyscale (Aug 6, 2010)

You people are seriously damaged, and not in the way I like. :v

Interestingly enough, with the way modern society is losing its older traditional core values, this kind of thing seems to occur more often.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 6, 2010)

You're human, regardless of what you believe and no matter what...if you want company in the real world, it's with other furs (IE furmeets, conventions, etc) or other non-furs.

Don't lock yourself up the way a certain dragon on FAF has with his unusual and obsessive affinity for Cynder..that's not healthy.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> So you're basically some sort of asexual?



When it comes to humans, yes.



> You're choosing to take the easy route. It's not "all you have" it's "all you _know_"


I've seen naked women. Not that attractive. Actually kinda repulsive sometimes.



> ..isn't that kinda borderline zoophilia?


You know, it probably is, but first of all it's an extinct/nonexistent animal, and secondly I very much prefer them to be sapient for moral reasons, so I'm no different from any other furry that likes ferals.




> What orientation is this?


Might be zoosexuality, but not really. It doesn't have a real name for it, believe me, I've looked.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Loving dragons is one thing, not being attracted to humans but others that is out of the ordinary.

I do admit I love how dragons look.
Tho sexually I wouldn't got that far, my self(maybe jokingly, not seriously thpo)

Humans are only thing for me.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Let me also mention that I've been to quite a few psychologists / therapists and they told me nothing was really WRONG with me. I wasn't obsessed or delusional or anything, I'm just different, and it causes some problems for me. None of them have told me I should try to change.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I've seen naked women. Not that attractive. Actually kinda repulsive sometimes.


You're only comfortable with what you *know*. 



Helixosaurus said:


> You know, it probably is, but first of all it's an extinct/nonexistent animal, and secondly I very much prefer them to be sapient for moral reasons, so I'm no different from any other furry that likes ferals.


There's a fine line between liking and being romantically/sexually involved. 

Because I like feral and anthro, but I'm cool with being romantically involved with humans.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing



Very this. Dragons are <3

Except I'm not lonely and I don't obsess over it, so it's all good


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

I just do my self. No mess. No emotional pain, just pure LOVE


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> There's a fine line between liking and being romantically/sexually involved.



well when I said "liked" I obviously mean in a sexual way.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> well when I said "liked" I obviously mean in a sexual way.


 Though "liked" can be a bit of a general statement.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Let me also mention that I've been to quite a few psychologists / therapists and they told me nothing was really WRONG with me. I wasn't obsessed or delusional or anything, I'm just different, and it causes some problems for me. None of them have told me I should try to change.


 
I have a hunch you did not tell them the full / true story right now.  At all.  Or you're just making shit up.  Why?  As far as I'm aware, no self-respecting psychologists or therapists would say "Oh, it's fine to not like humans sexually but want to fuck fictional beings and real-life reptiles."  No-go.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, *sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs* (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I *can't imagine* myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of *anthro animal*) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel *very lonely*; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but *nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life*. I guess I can kind of see myself being *sexually attracted to komodo dragons* or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> *Anyone else have this problem?*



OK, I am going to be as helpful and honest as I can with you, just remember you brought this to a _public_ forum. Despite that, I am addressing this directly to "Helixosaurus." I am not a doctor - I am someone who has had a similar experience and recovered from it. I hope you take my post seriously, regardless, because I want you to be mentally healthy and feel better.

This is your first post here, so that tells me that this problem is starting to get you down enough that you're trying to reach out. You didn't come here to find others with a similar issue, you really wanted to find help. It's OK, we all have our limits to stress and cognitive dissonance. You have two ideas at odds in your brain and they cannot be reconciled. On the one hand, you have reality saying that you're a human, society and conditioning showing healthy and unhealthy human relationships, ideas of acceptance by _and_ of other humans, etc. On the other hand, you have an _invasive delusional obsession_ with fantasy creatures and settings that has hijacked your idea of self and what is attractive in a companion. This is not healthy.

_Everything has its causes_, and I don't know your long personal history or life story so I can only conjecture based upon my own experiences. When younger, you had a strong feeling of alienation from your peers. If you're a sensitive individual, rejection can feel like the end of the world. You internalized a lot of negative feelings and they festered. This happens to a lot of people out there. However, you were of an environment or upbringing that favored/enabled fantastical thinking. Instead of these feelings of alienation resolving themselves in a healthy manner, you unconsciously decided there was something different/wrong with _you_. This is when your sense of self began to erode and warp into something unhealthy. Perhaps you searched the net for "I have a dinosaur soul" or something and found a website with others who shared that idea. Either way...





> Species: Human *(with a magical dinosaur symbiote)*


this tells me you have adopted some form of otherkin belief into your life/mind.

I'm not judging you - I have been there. It was the same for me, but with dragons. I did the same thing with dragonkin websites, forums, etc. It's all a form of delusion validation. If there are all these other people out there with the same idea, that they have a dragon soul, it must be true right? Wrong. It is all a shared delusion. During my time in that community, I noticed something about the userbase: there is a higher proportion of newbies than long term believers, which means the turnover rate is really high. People grow out of it. THIS IS GOOD NEWS FOR YOU! Those people who have stayed in the otherkin community for years and years are the sad ones; do not feel the need to respect or revere them or put them on a pedestal. They have failed where you will not.

Do you like yourself? Do you respect yourself? Or do you rarely look in the mirror, and I mean _look at yourself as you are and accept it_. Not just to get dressed prepped and ready to go somewhere. If you look at yourself in the mirror and feel like it's a different person staring back and should look like a dinosaur instead, your fundamental sense of self is disrupted and needs to be corrected. You know that saying, you have to love yourself before you can love others? I think that really applies in this situation. You want to be something else, you don't accept yourself as you are, so how are you going to love and accept and be intimate with other, _real_ people with just as many flaws?

The dragon thing slowly crept into my life. Websites, diary entries, stuffed animals, posters, statues, meet-ups... I was going through a rough spot with family members dying, a perverted narcissist trying to control me, and life changing all around me. I hated myself. Instead of addressing why that was so, and how to change for the better, my mind went to the fantastical escape of otherkin. This was enabled by the narcissist psycho "friend" at the time who is 90% likely to be schizophrenic because he said he saw/controlled shadow demons and stuff. Anyways, I _felt it so strongly_ but it still wasn't right because at the end of the day, I was still myself. The self I had come to hate. The escape could only ever be in fantasy. And that is why YOU must do something about it now, because if you allow this delusion to control you, you will always be unhappy and lonely. Kick it like a bad habit, cold turkey this shit.

That's what I did. I blanked and locked all my otherkin-related accounts. Deleted the "porn archive." Deleted the whiny diary entries. Sold all the stuffed animals and dragon statues. Threw out the posters. Fuck all that shit. This is your life. It's gonna be better than all that wishy washy bullshit. Fuck all those schizos, you're better than that.

START OVER - THE TIME IS NOW



> Turn-ons: willing / unwilling, frightened prey (mammalian),  filling  Saura's belly so it bulges between her legs, coating large prey  heavily  in saliva before swallowing them whole, belly rubs, pleasuring  Saura,  oviposition, unbirthing, large, beautiful feral  dinosaurs/dragons (of  which Saura is my current personal  favorite)


Delete this and everything similar, and never talk about it again. You can still be a furry, but give it a rest for awhile. It took me maybe...half a year before I allowed myself to browse/participate in the furry community again.

In this time away, you will start to reconnect with your true sense of self. The past beliefs will seem completely absurd. Mine seem hilarious when I look back on them now, but also disappointing, because I wasted so much time on them.



Helixosaurus said:


> Let me also mention that I've been to quite a  few psychologists / therapists and they told me nothing was really  WRONG with me. I wasn't obsessed or delusional or anything, I'm just  different, and it causes some problems for me. None of them have told me  I should try to change.


My psychologist AND psychiatrist never told me I was wrong to my face. They let me figure it out for myself, because that's the only way you can really accept it. If they tell you straight up, it's less likely to be helpful. It took a lot of therapy visits to figure things out.

Ignore my advice at your own (prolonged) peril and loneliness. While I'm not 100% sure you're exactly as I described, I'm betting that you're similar.

inb4 butthurt otherkin mods


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually, now that I think about it; There are mental reasons for this, I probably can't explain it overly well, but I talked to a doctor once about it not long ago because I have an extremely deep attraction to Dragons, Sergals, and other draconic looking creatures.

He said, I have looked for it, and found it, and still look at it, for so long now, that I have desensitized my self to humans and normal things.

It's not bad, but it's not good. It just means we have less of an attraction to humans than we do, say dragons. It's not regarded as beastiality or anything like that.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds kinda like a fantasy zoophilia orientation o_0


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

No, I'm not an otherkin, actually. I fully accept my status as human. I put that as my species because it's a fantasy thing, and any time I role play, I have a dinosaur partner (also as an imaginary friend). The reason she's "symbiotic" is because she lives inside me and I only let her out when I need to (again, this is only as fantasy), which is convenient for RPing.

Also, I don't know about my previous psychologists, but my current one (who's really more of a mentor than a psychologist) is very honest with me, and very open minded, and he would tell me if he thought there was anything wrong with me. And he says there is absolutely nothing wrong with me.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> It sounds kinda like a fantasy zoophilia orientation o_0


 Kinda is, kinda isn't. 

Though there's obviously some underlying issue. Sexual abuse could cause something like that..I guess.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Kinda is, kinda isn't.
> 
> Though there's obviously some underlying issue. Sexual abuse could cause something like that..I guess.


 
Im not sure if that would be a sexual issue

I think if anything, it would be some kind of social issue

Whether OP was just kind of the rejected person, or maybe some kind of social mishap that made them kind of think on a different route?


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

I was not sexually abused, emotionally abused, or physically abused. I have Aspergers and my father isn't the best father in the world, but compared to most people I think I have great parents. That just makes it even more confusing, though.

If it helps, I've always felt like a loner, and gotten along better with adults. I'm well liked and have had friends, but I've never really felt the effects of peer pressure.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Im not sure if that would be a sexual issue
> 
> I think if anything, it would be some kind of social issue
> 
> Whether OP was just kind of the rejected person, or maybe some kind of social mishap that made them kind of think on a different route?


 It's possible. It's impossible to pinpoint one single thing when you don't have all the details. Seeing as how OP wasn't _born_ attracted to dinosaurs and other reptiles, and this is fairly recent, I'll bet there's an issue. 

Forgot to ask how old OP even was.

Though seeing as how they've stated this has been a thing since going through _high school_, I'll say over 17.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus, I'd hate to say this, but look up "porn creep".
It's an actual medical condition otherwise known as a severe pornography addiction.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> It's possible. It's impossible to pinpoint one single thing when you don't have all the details. Seeing as how OP wasn't _born_ attracted to dinosaurs and other reptiles, and this is fairly recent, I'll bet there's an issue.
> 
> Forgot to ask how old OP even was.
> 
> Though seeing as how they've stated this has been a thing since going through _high school_, I'll say over 17.



You haven't been paying attention, have you? I've been attracted to dinosaurs since I was a PRETEEN. 10-12. And I'm 19 now.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

When I was still single, I wasn't romantically attracted to non-furries and that's the extent of my not being attracted to people


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Helixosaurus, I'd hate to say this, but look up "porn creep".
> It's an actual medical condition otherwise known as a severe pornography addiction.


 
I'm not addicted to porn. I hardly ever use it when I whack, and the folder I keep only has like 3 images in it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> You haven't been paying attention, have you? I've been attracted to dinosaurs since I was a PRETEEN. 10-12. And I'm 19 now.


 Yes, I know what you said. No need to get pissy. 

Though why would I add middle school to that statement when saying OP has stated going through high school is a good enough indicator.


----------



## CannonFodder (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm not addicted to porn. I hardly ever use it when I whack, and the folder I keep only has like 3 images in it.


 I still think you need to talk to a professional if real women aren't good enough for you.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yes, I know what you said. No need to get pissy.
> 
> Though why would I add middle school to that statement when saying OP has stated going through high school is a good enough indicator.


 
Well, first of all you say I wasn't born attracted to dinosaurs (whereas people aren't born attracted to ANYTHING, that happens later, around the age where I became attracted to dinosaurs) and you said this was "fairly recent" (almost half my life ago is fairly recent?) so I figured you hadn't been paying attention.



CannonFodder said:


> I still think you need to talk to a professional if real women aren't good enough for you.


 
Um, yeah, I am talking to a professional. I've said so several times I believe.


----------



## Tao (Aug 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I still think you need to talk to a professional if real women aren't good enough for you.


 
I think that's called "gay"


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Tao said:


> I think that's called "gay"


 
But I hate teh peeners.


----------



## TreacleFox (Aug 6, 2010)

Thread has made me sad. :[


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well, first of all you say I wasn't born attracted to dinosaurs (whereas people aren't born attracted to ANYTHING, that happens later, around the age where I became attracted to dinosaurs) and you said this was "fairly recent" (almost half my life ago is fairly recent?) so I figured you hadn't been paying attention.


 You stated you weren't attracted to them until you were a preteen. In that time, you weren't attracted to _anything_. 
4 or 5 years is fairly recent and isn't half your life, more like a fourth seeing as how you're 19 now going on 20 sooner or later. 

Again, you're only comfortable with what you know and works for you. Guess what, I had this really big bout with men where I thought they were repulsive and shit. Wanted to be with other girls. Though somewhere along the way, I got a little more comfortable with men and now look. 

You said it was a matter of being socially awkward, right? Surround yourself with what you find "repulsive" (Women, or humans in general, whatever) and you might find something you like. 

Cuz guess what, a reptile of any sort, real or not, isn't going to give you the affection a human can. If a fantasy creature is doing that, you're only getting half the deal.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/preteen


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/preteen


 So you've been attracted to this since you were 9 at the youngest?

This kinda contradicts what you said earlier. "Several (about four or five) years"


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> But I hate teh peeners.


 
How bout smoked sausage?
Hah, man nice job


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> So you've been attracted to this since you were 9 at the youngest?
> 
> This kinda contradicts what you said earlier. "Several (about four or five) years"


 
"2. I didn't start looking at furry porn (or even knowing about furry porn) until I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for several (about 4 or 5) years."

Meaning I started being attracted to dinosaurs at 10-11, and started looking at porn at about 14-15, which means when I had started looking at porn, I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for 4 or 5 years.


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 6, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I still think you need to talk to a professional if real women aren't good enough for you.


 Whoa wait what i miss?


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

My brain is now full of fuck from this thread


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> "2. I didn't start looking at furry porn (or even knowing about furry porn) until I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for several (about 4 or 5) years."
> 
> Meaning I started being attracted to dinosaurs at 10-11, and started looking at porn at about 14-15, which means when I had started looking at porn, I'd been attracted to dinosaurs for 4 or 5 years.


 Okay then you got me there, though still, you have yet to address any other point I've made.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been around people (including women) plenty. I'm not repulsed by them (I'm just repulsed by pornography with them). I've never really felt any sort of romantic or sexual attraction to them.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Have you ever had a girlfriend?


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I've been around people (including women) plenty. I'm not repulsed by them (I'm just repulsed by pornography with them). I've never really felt any sort of romantic or sexual attraction to them.


 Yet somehow you're more comfortable with something that will never be able to physically love you back..
(In b4 the "someday it'll happen, just wait" line)

What this really seems like is someone who's too wrapped up in their own fantasy world to see the world around them. 
I don't care if you were "born attracted to them" or whatever.

Though what's so different from a reptile female as opposed to a human female?


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had anyone I've considered a girlfriend since 3rd grade. One person in middle school said she wanted to "go out" with me and then broke up with me an hour later because I wouldn't beat up some guy for calling her fat (I didn't take the whole thing very seriously to begin with).


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Have you ever had a girlfriend?


 
Hey, that has nothing to do with it man
A pile a' porn is all you need, a couple hundred bucks, and a link to a few sites that ship a little somethin' somethin'


----------



## Riv (Aug 6, 2010)

This is going to sound weird, but it's a serious, medical, question... and judging by the timeline you've given... Also it's the only half-sane cause for this I can think of.

When you started masturbating, did you frequently do it in a room that had a dinosaur poster, or wallpaper, or anything with dinosaurs on it?

I ask because, whenever someone experiences sexual gratification, it can become associated with other stimuli it's paired with, resulting in a great affinity or sexual attraction to such a stimuli.

You don't really have to answer that question â€” only you have to know the answer to it. But even if you didn't do that, I'd prescribe fapping to images of humans. If that's too difficult, try to ease your way in with scalie porn. But leaving yourself attracted to reptiles is definitely not healthy. It's weird (not the good kind of weird) , and if you act on it, you'll be fucked (and not in the good way).

It's not like being gay... it's not like you were born with a genetic tendency to be attracted to dinosaurs. That's impossible. I'm not saying this is a choice you've made, but it's definitely fixable.

Note: I really need to stop prescribing masturbation for everything.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> (In b4 the "someday it'll happen, just wait" line)



Sorry to disappoint you, but as I said, I'm not delusional. Even if they did bring back dinosaurs they wouldn't be the way I wanted them (sapient and emotionally compatible).



> What this really seems like is someone who's too wrapped up in their own fantasy world to see the world around them.
> I don't care if you were "born attracted to them" or whatever.
> 
> Though what's so different from a reptile female as opposed to a human female?



I don't know. It's the same reason straight guys aren't attracted to other guys. And yeah, I don't have a tremendous attraction to the "real world" but as I said, I'm not delusional.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I've never had anyone I've considered a girlfriend since 3rd grade. One person in middle school said she wanted to "go out" with me and then broke up with me an hour later because I wouldn't beat up some guy for calling her fat (I didn't take the whole thing very seriously to begin with).


 Middle school relationships don't count for nothing. They don't last very long for one, and two, they're pretty much "We're dating, but I still rely on my mom to take us places."


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I've never had anyone I've considered a girlfriend since 3rd grade. One person in middle school said she wanted to "go out" with me and then broke up with me an hour later because I wouldn't beat up some guy for calling her fat (I didn't take the whole thing very seriously to begin with).


 
I would suggest giving it another try... it could be something that changes your perspective of things..which always eventually leads to bigger changes...and if not..then theres no harm in trying

I didnt discover i was bisexual until i discover furries..

So maybe this could be..i dont know some kind of relation to that? in a more complicated way? xD


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

OP, you stated that you're not delusional but you also stated that you have a symbiotic dino spirit in you.

Dude, you're crazy.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> This is going to sound weird, but it's a serious, medical, question... and judging by the timeline you've given... Also it's the only half-sane cause for this I can think of.
> 
> When you started masturbating, did you frequently do it in a room that had a dinosaur poster, or wallpaper, or anything with dinosaurs on it?
> 
> ...



I don't remember, but I think when I first masturbated, I was thinking about dinosaurs (edit: because I was attracted to them at that point). I don't think masturbating to humans is going to work, I can't get it up that way, and scalies won't work because I find breasts, nipples and male genitals a turn-off. I can masturbate with humans in the picture, but only if they're in a certain situation (but that's a whole different can of worms I don't care to open right now.)


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> OP, you stated that you're not delusional but you also stated that you have a symbiotic dino spirit in you.
> 
> Dude, you're crazy.


 
And I'm sure you actually believe you're a wolf, right? Because you absolutely HAVE to believe you are whatever you put under "species" in your profile.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> And I'm sure you actually believe you're a wolf, right? Because you absolutely HAVE to believe you are whatever you put under "species" in your profile.


 No you don't.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> No you don't.


 
Thus the sarcasm.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> And I'm sure you actually believe you're a wolf, right? Because you absolutely HAVE to believe you are whatever you put under "species" in your profile.


 It's called a fursona. Heard of it?


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Thus the sarcasm.


 That's some pretty bad sarcasm then.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> It's called a fursona. Heard of it?


 
Yes, I have. What you put under species is what you RP as, etc. Not what you actually believe you are. That's my point.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

This thread makes me wanna slit my wrists


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> That's some pretty bad sarcasm then.


 
The use of the words "And I'm sure" and the capitalization for emphasis on the word "have" didn't tip you off that it was sarcasm? I don't think that's my fault.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Yes, I have. What you put under species is what you RP as, etc. Not what you actually believe you are. That's my point.


 i've also never stated that I have sexual/romantic attractions to wolves. Or were you kidding with that too?



cmrnmrphy said:


> This thread makes me wanna slit my wrists


 this


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> This thread makes me wanna slit my wrists


 Pretty much



Helixosaurus said:


> The use of the words "And I'm sure" and the capitalization for emphasis on the word "have" didn't tip you off that it was sarcasm? I don't think that's my fault.


 No not really. Sounds more like you're a bit pissy actually.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> i've also never stated that I have sexual/romantic attractions to wolves. Or were you kidding with that too?



Where did I say you had a sexual/romantic attraction to wolves?



Willow said:


> Sounds more like you're a bit pissy actually.


 
Why wouldn't I be pissy? No matter where I make this topic it always gets hijacked with stupid arguments like this.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Where did I say you had a sexual/romantic attraction to wolves?


 I was referring to your statements of why I know you're crazy by not just looking at the species tab.
"I want a relationship with sapient dinosaurs!" + "Species: Human (with a magical dinosaur symbiote)
I'd say, yeah, that screams delusion.



Helixosaurus said:


> Why wouldn't I be pissy? No matter where I make this topic it always gets hijacked with stupid arguments like this.



Gee, I wonder.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Why wouldn't I be pissy? No matter where I make this topic it always gets hijacked with stupid arguments like this.


 Because you sound pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I was referring to your statements of why I know you're crazy by not just looking at the species tab.
> "I want a relationship with sapient dinosaurs!" + "Species: Human (with a magical dinosaur symbiote)
> I'd say, yeah, that screams delusion.


 
So if someone was attracted to foxes, for example, and RPed as a fox, you'd say they were deluded?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> So if someone was attracted to foxes, for example, and RPed as a fox, you'd say they were deluded?


 Yes. I would definitely say that if someone was attracted to foxes as you are to dinosaurs then that's a bit delusional.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Yes. I would definitely say that if someone was attracted to foxes as you are to dinosaurs then that's a bit delusional.


 
Well then, you just called a sizable percentage of FA delusional.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Theres a difference between having a fursona and having a....dino..spirit..thing


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well then, you just called a sizable percentage of FA delusional.


 I don't think that many people are zoophiles here.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

The way you're putting it is basically "I'm attracted to dinosaurs and other reptiles and only them. Human women are repulsive, but I find reptilian females [anthro] attractive"
Basically saying, "I'm sexually attracted to something unreal and it has for the most part, disconnected me from the real world."

That's what I'm getting. 

Again I say, you're not going to get the same affection from something fake as you would from something you can actually feel and see and is real. 
I guess because you can create these things in your own image is what makes them so appealing.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Theres a difference between having a fursona and having a....dino..spirit..thing


Sounds sort of otherkin-ish.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> Human women are repulsive, but I find reptilian females [anthro] attractive"


 
I was right, you aren't paying attention.

I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net. You know, because it's a FURRY message board.

 Just forget it, let this topic die.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Sounds sort of otherkin-ish.


 Kinda like a cross between otherkin and therian.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> *I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net.*
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.


No.


----------



## Riv (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I don't remember, but I think when I first masturbated, I was thinking about dinosaurs (edit: because I was attracted to them at that point). I don't think masturbating to humans is going to work, I can't get it up that way, and scalies won't work because I find breasts, nipples and male genitals a turn-off. I can masturbate with humans in the picture, but only if they're in a certain situation (but that's a whole different can of worms I don't care to open right now.)


 
This is just loony. There's no way in hell you're just naturally attracted to dinosaurs. It's physiologically impossible.

Clearly, you have some serious psychological sex issue. And it's not going to go away if you keep feeding it like this. It could very well be like an obsessive-compulsive phobia, in that the longer you avoid normal sexuality, the more reasons you think of to justify the avoidance, and you reaffirm your fear by continuing avoidance. Seriously, you need to try and attack this before it gets any worse. The longer you wait, the harder it will get. Make an effort to think about human beings sexually.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net.
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.


 So you though we furries were magically more open and accepting because we're furries? We're people, you know. We're not different from any other site that'll tell you more or less the same damn thing.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> This is just loony. There's no way in hell you're just naturally attracted to dinosaurs. It's physiologically impossible.
> 
> Clearly, you have some serious psychological sex issue. And it's not going to go away if you keep feeding it like this. It could very well be like an obsessive-compulsive phobia, in that the longer you avoid normal sexuality, the more reasons you think of to justify the avoidance, and you reaffirm your fear by continuing avoidance. Seriously, you need to try and attack this before it gets any worse. The longer you wait, the harder it will get. Make an effort to think about human beings sexually.



Can I see your psychology degree? You sound knowledgeable in this post, but every psychologist I've talked to has said nothing like that. Maybe it's because I live in Oregon, or because the psychologists I've seen aren't the typical "If you're not completely normal there's something wrong with you" psychologists.



AleutheWolf said:


> So you though we furries were magically more open and accepting because we're furries? We're people, you know. We're not different from any other site that'll tell you more or less the same damn thing.


 
I figured furries would be more understanding of what it's like to be told you're screwed up and wrong and need to be "fixed" for being different. And furries are closer to my particular type of attraction than anyone else.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net. You know, because it's a FURRY message board.
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.



You have to keep in mind that we arent mind readers and we cant tell you advice all the time

Its hard to keep on topic when there is so much confusing information that people really havent had to come across....

I may still be new here, but even i can tell you that just because we may have a different hobby form other people, doesnt mean were gonna act like completly different people

Behind our computers we are, in fact, HUMANS (yes very shocking...try very hard not to shit a brick)

Humans tend to have similar behaviors... we arent different


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net. You know, because it's a FURRY message board.
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.


Oh sorry, you're romantically/sexually attracted to dinosaurs and dragons. Yea, same difference. Reptilian aren't they? And female. The only thing I said wrong was anthro. 

Note:Just because it's a furry message board doesn't mean you're going to find sympathy.


----------



## Matias (Aug 6, 2010)

ok, ok first things first basic laws of attraction states that during you childhood years(4-7) your idea of whats attractive in the very fundamental sense is determined by which parent is most predominent in that time frame.

and secondly i think you screwed up when you confused attracted and fascinated. just sayin.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

See, the thing is, you guys are saying everyone on the internet acts like this, but that's simply not true. People I've met in games and put on my Steam friends have shown understanding and sympathy, and people in real life have shown understanding and sympathy. The only places where I can't find understanding and sympathy are places where I actually think I'll find people who are like me. Ironic, huh?


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> See, the thing is, you guys are saying everyone on the internet acts like this, but that's simply not true. People I've met in games and put on my Steam friends have shown understanding and sympathy, and people in real life have shown understanding and sympathy. The only places where I can't find understanding and sympathy are places where I actually think I'll find people who are like me. Ironic, huh?


 So you told them you want to have sex with dinosaurs and they gave you understanding?

I smell bullshit


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> See, the thing is, you guys are saying everyone on the internet acts like this, but that's simply not true. People I've met in games and put on my Steam friends have shown understanding and sympathy, and people in real life have shown understanding and sympathy. The only places where I can't find understanding and sympathy are places where I actually think I'll find people who are like me. Ironic, huh?


 Oh this post makes me feel many emotions.


----------



## Matias (Aug 6, 2010)

agreed


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

You cannot expect sympathy

Im pretty sure its written in stone somewhere in the museum of life somewhere


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> So you told them you want to have sex with dinosaurs and they gave you understanding?
> 
> I smell bullshit



Could be because you live in Florida.


----------



## Machine (Aug 6, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> So you told them you want to have sex with dinosaurs and they gave you understanding?
> 
> I smell bullshit


This.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net. You know, because it's a FURRY message board.
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.


 
hey man, listen. i read the OP. and yea, FAF is not gonna be a good place at all to ask about mutual feelings that are of this nature. even if people DO feel that way, they're gonna deny it to keep up the pseudo-badass image most of them have here.

i don't think therapy is really necessary. therapy's gonna tell you what anyone else would. "try to find a human girlfriend" and so on, stupid shit like that. i think it's up to you how you want to live your life. if you really can't get attracted to human females, then forcing yourself is probably going to end up making you more distant and unwilling to ever meet someone and enjoy it.

my advice: take some time trying to find ANYTHING that you find attractive in humans, feed off that. you'd be surprised how much you can find in someone you never guessed you could. work on discovering the little quirks and differences everyone has and try to find you something that isn't anthro that turns you on, sexually or not.

there's always other furry girls...and real-life roleplay. i don't really know how to roleplay out a feral female, but you could always try. quadsuits, even. it's gonna be hard. apathy in human interest is something hard to work with. it just takes discovering what you like best about humans and playing off that.

note me if you wanna talk more about this, as i'm sure it's gonna get locked soon.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Could be because you live in Florida.


Or it could be because I'd hardly think that a zoophile would get that much understanding unless it was from other zoophiles.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

And I'm not saying EVERYONE gave me sympathy and an attempt at understanding. Just that some people did.


----------



## Matias (Aug 6, 2010)

actually helix i think you should come here we have better therapists


----------



## Oovie (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Just forget it, let this topic die.


 If you're looking for a cure, just stop looking at this stuff already. You say you're not attracted to humans at all, which I don't_ entirely_ believe to be true. I think you need to get out there and give more people a chance, because the only way I can imagine to find that charm is let those chemicals signals do the work for you. Because as it sounds right now, you're picking the people you want to be around, you're not letting your body tell you what it wants.

Images, video, they're just not the same as someone real. You can either force yourself to socialize or deal with the path you've been following so far I suppose.


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> You cannot expect sympathy from everyone


 I fixed this statement, because I'm pretty sure some bloke will find this acceptable. 

Oh look it's Harley, I don't have to wait anymore.


----------



## Cam (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> I fixed this statement, because I'm pretty sure some bloke will find this acceptable.
> 
> Oh look it's Harley, I don't have to wait anymore.



works better xD


----------



## Boondawks (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life.



Dar*win*ism


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 6, 2010)

Willow said:


> I fixed this statement, because I'm pretty sure some bloke will find this acceptable.
> 
> Oh look it's Harley, I don't have to wait anymore.


 
sorry i'm not on the prick bandwagon.

edit: also, helix, you should read my post. seriously.


----------



## Riv (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Can I see your psychology degree? You sound knowledgeable in this post, but every psychologist I've talked to has said nothing like that. Maybe it's because I live in Oregon, or because the psychologists I've seen aren't the typical "If you're not completely normal there's something wrong with you" psychologists.
> 
> 
> 
> I figured furries would be more understanding of what it's like to be told you're screwed up and wrong and need to be "fixed" for being different. And furries are closer to my particular type of attraction than anyone else.


 
Okay, for starters, there's something wrong with you. Any psychologist who's told you otherwise is probably just trying not to upset you, since doing so would make proper diagnosis difficult.

Secondly, furriesâ‰ zoophiles. There are very few furries who would actually want sex with an animal. I think the number who would willingly have sex with an anthropomorphic animal is likely to be much higher, probably a considerable percentage, but that's a different story entirely. Zoophiles are closer to your type of attraction. We at FAF don't like or endorse those people. Generally, furries are pretty butthurt, because people associate the fandom with beastiality, so this is the last place you'd want to go for acceptance.

Edit: AND DO NOT GO TO ZOOPHILES TO TALK TO THEM ABOUT THIS. They will just hugbox you and make you feel justified, and that will only make things worse.


----------



## Matias (Aug 6, 2010)

and helix has rage quit.

thank you and good night
(note: i'm not saying this because i actually contributed, i'm just tired.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 6, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> sorry i'm not on the prick bandwagon.
> 
> edit: also, helix, you should read my post. seriously.


 I don't think this is so much a "prick wagon" as it is a "wake up call"

Seriously. People tell me all the time that I need to go outside and do this and do that, not come here, and all this other crap, yet you at least, are supporting distancing yourself from living in the real world with real people to live in some fantasy world.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 6, 2010)

Riv said:


> Okay, for starters, there's something wrong with you. Any psychologist who's told you otherwise is probably just trying not to upset you, since doing so would make proper diagnosis difficult.
> 
> Secondly, furriesâ‰ zoophiles. There are very few furries who would actually want sex with an animal. I think the number who would willingly have sex with an anthropomorphic animal is likely to be much higher, probably a considerable percentage, but that's a different story entirely. Zoophiles are closer to your type of attraction. We at FAF don't like or endorse those people. Generally, furries are pretty butthurt, because people associate the fandom with beastiality, so this is the last place you'd want to go for acceptance.
> 
> Edit: AND DO NOT GO TO ZOOPHILES TO TALK TO THEM ABOUT THIS. They will just hugbox you and make you feel justified, and that will only make things worse.


 
I don't consider myself a zoophile, and I don't associate myself with bestiality. The only difference between what I'm attracted to and what others are attracted to is that what I'm attracted to isn't shaped in an anthropomorphic way. If dinosaurs or dragons did exist, I would only be with one which was sapient (essentially the mind and soul of a human). I've mentioned this several times.

And don't worry Harley, I did read your post.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 6, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I don't consider myself a zoophile, and I don't associate myself with bestiality. The only difference between what I'm attracted to and what others are attracted to is that what I'm attracted to isn't shaped in an anthropomorphic way. If dinosaurs or dragons did exist, I would only be with one which was sapient (essentially the mind and soul of a human). I've mentioned this several times.
> 
> And don't worry Harley, I did read your post.


Do you know what a zoophile is?


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

i definitely understand the concept of living in a fantasy world...

I have one...but i've realized that everything i do will always revolve around the REAL world, not whatever ive made up in my mind...

Do not spend your life waiting for your real life to start, because it already has


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> Edit: AND DO NOT GO TO ZOOPHILES TO TALK TO THEM ABOUT THIS. They will just hugbox you and make you feel justified, and that will only make things worse.


 I said this in a thread a while back. People who share a common ground are more likely to sympathize with someone facing a somewhat similar crisis. 
I know why Harley is defending him. Their fascinations of sorts cause for emotional stress and such. Same with zoophiles, etc. While we may view it as this guy's insane and needs help, Harley views _us_ as beating up someone who's asking for help and trying to find people who share similar things. 

Am I right?


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Im not trying to beat anyone up xD

Im just trying to help someone that i see myself in...

But so much info has come back and forth that i dont even know where i am anymore...

Am i even on earth?


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> I don't think this is so much a "prick wagon" as it is a "wake up call"
> 
> Seriously. People tell me all the time that I need to go outside and do this and do that, not come here, and all this other crap, yet you at least, are supporting distancing yourself from living in the real world with real people to live in some fantasy world.


 
if you actually talked to me and understood my points, you would get that i'm not. you have to bridge the gap, not just smack someone in the face and tell them to quit daydreaming. no one legitimately wanted to help him, it's just part of FAF to gang up on people


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I don't consider myself a zoophile, and I don't associate myself with bestiality. The only difference between what I'm attracted to and what others are attracted to is that what I'm attracted to isn't shaped in an anthropomorphic way. If dinosaurs or dragons did exist, I would only be with one which was sapient (essentially the mind and soul of a human). I've mentioned this several times.
> 
> And don't worry Harley, I did read your post.


 
Well, it's not going to happen. All you can do is;

A) Make an effort to be sexually attracted to humans, hope it works.

B) Continue to be a sexually unsatisfied weirdo who will spend all hours of the day on second life searching for somebody with a dinosaur avatar.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Do you know what a zoophile is?


 
*Zoophilia*, from the Greek Î¶á¿·Î¿Î½ (_zá¹“ion_, "animal") and Ï†Î¹Î»Î¯Î± (_philia_, "friendship" or "love"), also known as *zoosexuality*, is the practice of sex between humans and animals (*bestiality*), or a preference or fixation on such practice. A person who practices zoophilia is known as a *zoophile*.

So since I don't practice zoophilia or bestiality, I guess I'm not a zoophile. If you use the definition as "someone who is sexually attracted to animals" and you include sentient, sapient animal-shaped creatures with human souls as "animals" in that definition, I don't see what keeps normal furries from being zoophiles if you're going to stretch the definition that far.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> Well, it's not going to happen. All you can do is;
> 
> A) Make an effort to be sexually attracted to humans, hope it works.
> 
> B) Continue to be a sexually unsatisfied weirdo who will spend all hours of the day on second life searching for somebody with a dinosaur avatar.


 
proving my point ^ there's no attempt at help here, it's "YOU CAN SUCK IT UP AND LIKE PEOPLE OR KEEP BEIN A FREAK".


----------



## mrhippieguy (Aug 7, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Steps to overcome
> 1)*GO OUTSIDE
> *2)*GET A GIRLFRIEND!*


that


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> *Zoophilia*, from the Greek Î¶á¿·Î¿Î½ (_zá¹“ion_, "animal") and Ï†Î¹Î»Î¯Î± (_philia_, "friendship" or "love"), also known as *zoosexuality*, is the practice of sex between humans and animals (*bestiality*), or a preference or fixation on such practice. A person who practices zoophilia is known as a *zoophile*.
> 
> So since I don't practice zoophilia or bestiality, I guess I'm not a zoophile. If you use the definition as "someone who is sexually attracted to animals" and you include sentient, sapient animal-shaped creatures with human souls as "animals" in that definition, I don't see what keeps normal furries from being zoophiles if you're going to stretch the definition that far.



Because some furries aren't attracted to the anthro-animals?


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> if you actually talked to me and understood my points, you would get that i'm not. you have to bridge the gap, not just smack someone in the face and tell them to quit daydreaming. no one legitimately wanted to help him, it's just part of FAF to gang up on people


 Read the above.

Though no, that's really not the case. I said therapy a few pages back. It's only as helpful as the effort you put into it. 
What exactly are we _supposed _to do. 

Not to mention I gave a few rational reasons as to _why_ this is a bit silly. 
Wish all you want, just don't expect sapient animals of any kind to just show up on your doorstep one day.


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

I totally give up on this thread

Im gonna go lurk off-topic before i totally lose my self-restriction to put my hand in a blender


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> I said therapy a few pages back.


 
_therapy does nothing for things like this!_ therapy solely exists as a branch of psychology meant for forming you into a well-rounded, WORKING individual. therapy focuses on why you don't have a 4.0 GPA or why you need to work somewhere. therapy is going to tell him what any intelligent person can, and that's to try to find a mix between the two and move your way over to humans.


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> proving my point ^ there's no attempt at help here, it's "YOU CAN SUCK IT UP AND LIKE PEOPLE OR KEEP BEIN A FREAK".


 
How else would one help this? It's not like we can hugbox him and tell him it's normal and expect him to get better. He's got nothing to lose actually going out and trying to like people. He's got a metric shit-tonne to lose continuing to believe that he can only be attracted to dinosaurs, and telling him it's okay could escalate it. He already said that he could see himself being attracted to Komodo Dragons. That's a bad sign.



HarleyRoadkill said:


> _therapy does nothing for things like this!_ therapy solely exists as a branch of psychology meant for forming you into a well-rounded, WORKING individual. therapy focuses on why you don't have a 4.0 GPA or why you need to work somewhere. therapy is going to tell him what any intelligent person can, and that's to try to find a mix between the two and move your way over to humans.


 
I did that. I suggested he transition over with the use of scalie porn or something similar, but he asserted that he was disgusted by human genitals and breasts.


----------



## mapdark (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?




Two possibilities  , 

You're asexual 

or you're REALLY fucked up man..


I think you might have a paraphilia problem .
The fact that you can't get aroused to ANYTHING BUT female reptiles is a big problem.

I think you may indeed have like several people have said here , fapped to furry porn so much that you've somehow subconsciously attached the feeling of arousal to furry porn exclusively.

you should really look into getting help or trying to meet more people outside of the fandom and the internet.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> How else would one help this? It's not like we can hugbox him and tell him it's normal and expect him to get better. He's got nothing to lose actually going out and trying to like people. He's got a metric shit-tonne to lose continuing to believe that he can only be attracted to dinosaurs, and telling him it's okay could escalate it. He already said that he could see himself being attracted to Komodo Dragons. That's a bad sign.


 
how could you help? *by not being an asshole.* THERE'S A START :3 telling him he's a weirdo for feeling a way HE WANTS TO CHANGE isn't going to help shit.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> how could you help? *by not being an asshole.* THERE'S A START :3 telling him he's a weirdo for feeling a way HE WANTS TO CHANGE isn't going to help shit.


 I don't recall him saying he necessarily wanted to change...


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> _therapy does nothing for things like this!_ therapy solely exists as a branch of psychology meant for forming you into a well-rounded, WORKING individual. therapy focuses on why you don't have a 4.0 GPA or why you need to work somewhere. therapy is going to tell him what any intelligent person can, and that's to try to find a mix between the two and move your way over to humans.


 Why is that such a bad thing though? Socializing with humans?

Again, it's only as helpful as the time and effort you put into it. 
I've been through therapy before. I could have been this depressed, lonely teenager though.


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> how could you help? *by not being an asshole.* THERE'S A START :3 telling him he's a weirdo for feeling a way HE WANTS TO CHANGE isn't going to help shit.


 
I gave about two posts of gentleness and understanding. It became clear that that was non-functional. I moved on to harsher methods.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 7, 2010)

You know what else, how do you feel about yourself Helix? Physically? Is it you're telling yourself you don't stand a chance with other people because of a flaw you see in yourself? I've never met a person with magnificent skin, a toned body, or a pleasant smile who was socially awkward for example.

If you're not an active person, perhaps give it a try.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Why is that such a bad thing though? Socializing with humans?
> 
> Again, it's only as helpful as the time and effort you put into it.
> I've been through therapy before. I could have been this depressed, lonely teenager though.


 
when you're not used to it, yes it is. any social animal held back from social contact for a long period of time is going to be frightened when put in that environment again. the human mind is the same. and willow, i have been in and out of therapy for over eight years, "time and effort" have pretty much been wasted at this point. it doesn't always help. more often than not, it's just a waste.



Riv said:


> I gave about two posts of gentleness and understanding. It became clear that that was non-functional. I moved on to harsher methods.


 
this isn't dog training. you don't take away praise then start smacking someone with a newspaper. christ. "harsher methods?" what, are we trying negative reinforcement here? "if you don't act how we tell you, we'll degrade you until you do!"


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Oovie said:


> You know what else, how do you feel about yourself Helix? Physically? Is it you're telling yourself you don't stand a chance with other people because of a flaw you see in yourself? I've never met a person with magnificent skin, a toned body, or a pleasant smile who was socially awkward for example.
> 
> If you're not an active person, perhaps give it a try.



I do have some self esteem issues I'm working out. Plenty of people like me, in fact most of the people I meet IRL like me, but I haven't really gotten any flirts from girls (maybe because I'm going to a Christian college or because by college it's the guy's job to ask the girls out or something) but I'm certainly not ugly. I just find myself annoying. I know I don't annoy other people as much as I annoy myself, but still, I have low self esteem on a really deep level. I do kinda feel like no girl would choose me over someone else.


----------



## Oovie (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I do have some self esteem issues I'm working out. Plenty of people like me, in fact most of the people I meet IRL like me, but I haven't really gotten any flirts from girls (maybe because I'm going to a Christian college or because by college it's the guy's job to ask the girls out or something) but I'm certainly not ugly. I just find myself annoying. I know I don't annoy other people as much as I annoy myself, but still, I have low self esteem on a really deep level. I do kinda feel like no girl would choose me over someone else.


Oh could you go into detail about the annoying thing? What are you doing to be annoying?


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> this isn't dog training. you don't take away praise then start smacking someone with a newspaper. christ. "harsher methods?" what, are we trying negative reinforcement here? "if you don't act how we tell you, we'll degrade you until you do!"


 
One of the biggest differences between a man and a dog is that the dog can't fuck itself up by convincing itself that it's sexually attracted to lions. All training methods that work on dogs work almost as well on people, in case you weren't aware.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Oovie said:


> Oh could you go into detail about the annoying thing? What are you doing to be annoying?


 
Well, I have Aspergers, so there's that, and I hum and sing to myself sometimes, and I talk too loudly sometimes, and my teachers are always telling me to stop doing certain things (like asking too many questions), and I seem to annoy most of the people I meet on the internet. I try not to be annoying but it only works when I'm consciously trying. Also I have a nose picking habit.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I do kinda feel like no girl would choose me over someone else.


I get the feeling that this might be a part of the problem. 

It's a matter of self esteem and self worth isn't it.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> One of the biggest differences between a man and a dog is that the dog can't fuck itself up by convincing itself that it's sexually attracted to lions. All training methods that work on dogs work almost as well on people, in case you weren't aware.


 
I hope you never have any kids, because with thinking like that they'd become even more fucked up than you think I am.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well, I have Aspergers, so there's that, and I hum and sing to myself sometimes, and I talk too loudly sometimes, and my teachers are always telling me to stop doing certain things (like asking too many questions), and I seem to annoy most of the people I meet on the internet. I try not to be annoying but it only works when I'm consciously trying. Also I have a nose picking habit.


 I think i got it now.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well, I have Aspergers, so there's that, and I hum and sing to myself sometimes, and I talk too loudly sometimes, *and my teachers are always telling me to stop doing certain things (like asking too many questions)*, and I seem to annoy most of the people I meet on the internet. I try not to be annoying but it only works when I'm consciously trying. Also I have a nose picking habit.


 You said you go to a Christian college, right? Well that's not you. That's them not liking logical questions.
Unless you ask the same question over and over again.


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I hope you never have any kids, because with thinking like that they'd become even more fucked up than you think I am.


 
*sigh*

Just because the training methods work for correcting issues in adulthood, it doesn't mean I presume they're an appropriate method for raising children. Dear god. Comprehension skills. Learn them. Extrapolation. Stop doing it.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> All training methods that work on dogs work almost as well on people, in case you weren't aware.


 
yea, if you're a fucking psycho who tries to train someone like a dog. deprivation will do a lot to a man, you can train anyone to do something if you tear them down to a state of worthlessness.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> You said you go to a Christian college, right? Well that's not you. That's them not liking logical questions.
> Unless you ask the same question over and over again.


 
I'm not talking religious questions, I just mean questions pertaining to the subjects I'm studying (computer programming and math). And it's a pretty liberal college (it's in Oregon, after all) so they would have no problem with challenging religious questions if I were to ask any. I'm not personally a Christian myself, although I grew up in a Christian family.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Just because the training methods work for correcting issues in adulthood, it doesn't mean I presume they're an appropriate method for raising children. Dear god. Comprehension skills. Learn them. Extrapolation. Stop doing it.


 
It's just as crazy to think that about adults, what would make me think you didn't believe the same thing about children?


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> yea, if you're a fucking psycho who tries to train someone like a dog. deprivation will do a lot to a man, you can train anyone to do something if you tear them down to a state of worthlessness.


 
Using behaviorism â‰  treating someone like a dog. Again. Comprehension.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 7, 2010)

I see a lot of good advice in this thread, some bad, and the anti-therapy weirdos came out of the woodwork again. All expected. It's all the same routine. OP comes asking for advice basically stating "hey I have a problem," we give tons of good advice, then like clockwork they change their tune "oh no what are you talking about stop misquoting me I don't have a problem why doesn't FAF support me like I thought they would blah blah." Why does this always happen? This poster is decidedly more butthurt than Sethisto ever was.

At least no one can say we didn't try to help them.

P.S. You're totally delusional and should get a new therapist. Also I find your disparaging attitude towards Florida to be lollerskates, because I can easily make a generalization about the hippy-dippyness of Oregon. That's probably why you didn't immediately get sent to the loony bin after telling people about your delusion.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm not talking religious questions, I just mean questions pertaining to the subjects I'm studying (computer programming and math). And it's a pretty liberal college (it's in Oregon, after all) so they would have no problem with challenging religious questions if I were to ask any. I'm not personally a Christian myself, although I grew up in a Christian family.


 even still. Unless it's the same question over and over again then teachers shouldn't have a problem. Especially with math. Math fucking sucks if you lack learning skills for it.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

> All training methods that work on dogs work almost as well on people, in case you weren't aware.



When you say something like this, how do you expect people to interpret it? We can't read your mind, you know.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I see a lot of good advice in this thread, some bad, and the anti-therapy weirdos came out of the woodwork again. All expected. It's all the same routine. OP comes asking for advice basically stating "hey I have a problem," we give tons of good advice, then like clockwork they change their tune "oh no what are you talking about stop misquoting me I don't have a problem why doesn't FAF support me like I thought they would blah blah." Why does this always happen? This poster is decidedly more butthurt than Sethisto ever was.


 It's because OP didn't come here for advice, which is pretty obvious from the first post. They wanted people who shared a common ground. 

No one likes to hear that their obsession, hobby, fetish, etc. is wrong.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Syradact said:


> I see a lot of good advice in this thread, some bad, and the anti-therapy weirdos came out of the woodwork again. All expected. It's all the same routine. OP comes asking for advice basically stating "hey I have a problem," we give tons of good advice, then like clockwork they change their tune "oh no what are you talking about stop misquoting me I don't have a problem why doesn't FAF support me like I thought they would blah blah." Why does this always happen? This poster is decidedly more butthurt than Sethisto ever was.
> 
> At least no one can say we didn't try to help them.
> 
> P.S. You're totally delusional and should get a new therapist. Also I find your disparaging attitude towards Florida to be lollerskates, because I can easily make a generalization about the hippy-dippyness of Oregon. That's probably why you didn't immediately get sent to the loony bin after telling people about your delusion.


 
Your avatar totally betrays your personality.



AleutheWolf said:


> even still. Unless it's the same question over and over again then teachers shouldn't have a problem. Especially with math. Math fucking sucks if you lack learning skills for it.


 
It's mainly I have a problem with asking questions that aren't entirely necessary to the course. This is in computer science, by the way. The teacher often pulls me aside after class to tell me I'm doing something wrong. I don't remember right now what all of them are, but one thing is that since they have so much work to go through in the next comp sci class I need to keep the questions to a minimum of 3 or 4 a day, which may be a problem since I usually ask more than that related to the course. Also, I have severe organization issues, and that is actually the source of most of the problems I have with both classes.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Aspergers is not an excuse. I know a lot of people that have it and they actually seem to function quite well in the real world, and have a some-what normal life.

Saying "I have aspergers..." is not something to be used as an excuse. No matter the person, they do have some level of control over it, they just have to put forth more effort is all.


----------



## Syradact (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Your avatar totally betrays your personality.


 Your evasive ad hominem attacks betray your unwillingness to face your unreality (and insanity).

P.S. That's how the expression is _properly_ used.


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> When you say something like this, how do you expect people to interpret it? We can't read your mind, you know.


 
Well, for starters, you don't assume the worst and blindly ragepost. Basic logic should make it apparent that I don't mean "lock people up in crates, and feed them by balancing food on their nose and making them wait for you to say _go_ to eat it."


----------



## Oovie (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well, I have Aspergers, so there's that, and I hum and sing to myself sometimes, and I talk too loudly sometimes, and my teachers are always telling me to stop doing certain things (like asking too many questions), and I seem to annoy most of the people I meet on the internet. I try not to be annoying but it only works when I'm consciously trying. Also I have a nose picking habit.


It seems like the only way to fix most of these is seek consoling on how to overcome them, I'm certainly no professional on how to deal with those. As for the nose picking thing, you're checking for gold are you? Used to do it, but washing my face every morning and a heavy wash at night when I shower keeps my nose clean the entire day.

The warm water from washing your face will loosen up all the gunk in your nose, so it's a good time to blow it out as best you can. Now I understand everyone's different but I work in a pretty dusty environment, and I've come home to take a shower and blow _black_ out of my nose. Two times a day should be enough, I can't imagine you'd be picking a clean nose.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> Aspergers is not an excuse. I know a lot of people that have it and they actually seem to function quite well in the real world, and have a some-what normal life.
> 
> Saying "I have aspergers..." is not something to be used as an excuse. No matter the person, they do have some level of control over it, they just have to put forth more effort is all.


 It really isn't, but it's a root to the problem. Oh and hi, if you have asperger's guess what, having a counselor or therapist helps with that.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Like I've said about 5 times now, I have a counselor/therapist/psychologist/whatever you want to call him.

And why does someone always think I'm using aspergers as an excuse any time I bring it up? I just mentioned aspergers because it's a social disorder, so it's relevant.

(That second part was in response to xerxis, not willow.)


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Like I've said about 5 times now, I have a counselor/therapist/psychologist/whatever you want to call him.


 So they diagnosed your asperger's right?


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> It really isn't, but it's a root to the problem. Oh and hi, if you have asperger's guess what, having a counselor or therapist helps with that.


 
It depends on how bad a person has it I guess. I have it. I'll just flat out say it right now, I was diagnosed with it around the same time that it was discovered as being common in a person with ADHD. I never saw any doctors for it past that. I was only seeing a doctor for my ADHD when this was discovered, and by that time, I was getting too old and no longer wished to see these people. All I ever did was a little reading on it so I could understand it a little better, and I cope quite well.

There are a few situations I find difficult to deal with, but I can overcome it with a little effort. My issue is mostly in large social situations, I feel a bit out of place, but past that, no other issues.

I have watched some stuff on TV before about this; The one that I found to be the most interesting, was a fetish called objectophilia, and that this fetish was directly linked to aspergers. But these people also looked like they had other issues past just that. I guess what the OP is talking about is like that...


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> So they diagnosed your asperger's right?


 
No, I was diagnosed with aspergers when I was very young. I didn't start seeing my mentor until I was 15 or 16.

Also, I've worked a lot past the anti-social aspect of it, but I still really don't know how to meet new people without being introduced to them. That makes things kinda difficult.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> It depends on how bad a person has it I guess. I have it. I'll just flat out say it right now, I was diagnosed with it around the same time that it was discovered as being common in a person with ADHD. I never saw any doctors for it, all I ever did was a little reading on it so I could understand it a little better, and I cope quite well.
> 
> There are a few situations I find difficult to deal with, but I can overcome it with a little effort. My issue is mostly in large social situations, I feel a bit out of place, but past that, no other issues.
> 
> I have watched some stuff on TV before about this; The one that I found to be the most interesting, was a fetish called objectophilia, and that this fetish was directly linked to aspergers. But these people also looked like they had other issues past just that. I guess what the OP is talking about is like that...


Though really, severity is one thing, not being willing to put forth the effort to at least try and make things less likely of giving you horrible anxiety is another. 
I have it too, but my main problem is social situations. I'm not a fan of just talking to people out of the blue, but I still managed to make a bunch of friends last year.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

And how old are you now? It doesn't matter, it's not something to be used as an excuse...

Sorry to sound mean, I am certain I am far older than you are, and I have no issues with it, i take no meds either.

I just am sick of hearing people milking it as an excuse.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> And how old are you now? It doesn't matter, it's not something to be used as an excuse...
> 
> Sorry to sound mean, I am certain I am far older than you are, and I have no issues with it, i take no meds either.
> 
> I just am sick of hearing people milking it as an excuse.


 
I'm not using it as an excuse. I'm acknowledging it as an obstacle. I'm still trying to make friends and improve myself socially.

Also, no way I can go without taking meds, my symptoms get really severe without them. Just removing the Adderall, Zoloft, and Resperdal would leave me hyper-agitated, depressed, extremely thin from lack of appetite and unable to get any sleep.


----------



## Riv (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> I have watched some stuff on TV before about this; The one that I found to be the most interesting, was a fetish called objectophilia, and that this fetish was directly linked to aspergers. But these people also looked like they had other issues past just that. I guess what the OP is talking about is like that...


 
Now that you mention it, this isn't the first case of strange and non-human sexuality I've seen from an Asperger's sufferer.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> No, I was diagnosed with aspergers when I was very young. I didn't start seeing my mentor until I was 15 or 16.
> 
> Also, I've worked a lot past the anti-social aspect of it, but I still really don't know how to meet new people without being introduced to them. That makes things kinda difficult.


Either way, you've been diagnosed with it. 

Now, if you've been attracted to dinosaurs and dragons since you were what, 10. 
Though with this new piece of information, this sounds more like a pretty big fixation which has reached sexual levels.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> Now that you mention it, this isn't the first case of strange and non-human sexuality I've seen from an Asperger's sufferer.


 
Google it, you'd be really surpised.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm not using it as an excuse. I'm acknowledging it as an obstacle. I'm still trying to make friends and improve myself socially.
> 
> Also, no way I can go without taking meds, my symptoms get really severe without them. Just removing the Adderall, Zoloft, and Resperdal would leave me hyper-agitated, depressed, extremely thin from lack of appetite and unable to get any sleep.



I guess it comes in different levels then. It's been some years since I researched it, and a lot has been found about it since I was diagnosed. I was diagnosed with it when I was 11 years old, I'm 24 now, so you do the math. It was a long time ago.

I've seen cases like you before, where with out medication, you can't function well in the real world.

What you have right now is just a part of it I suppose. it could explain my affinity for looking at dragons and other such creatures like that. However, I may like to look at dragons and such, but I still have no issue looking at humans and still being aroused completely by it.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Either way, you've been diagnosed with it.
> 
> Now, if you've been attracted to dinosaurs and dragons since you were what, 10.
> Though with this new piece of information, this sounds more like a pretty big fixation which has reached sexual levels.


 
I never really was obsessed or even interested that much in dinosaurs or dragons before I found myself sexually attracted to them. It could be a freudian thing, I mean look at dinosaurs and dragons, they're extremely sexual creatures.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I never really was obsessed or even interested that much in dinosaurs or dragons before I found myself sexually attracted to them. It could be a freudian thing, I mean look at dinosaurs and dragons, they're extremely sexual creatures.


 It's possible. The only hard part though is knowing the difference between reality and fantasy. Which, it seems as if your lines are a bit messed up. 

You can only do what you put your mind to. You make a whole bunch of reasons for the why, but find no way to fix it.
You have a counselor, have you discussed your esteem issues at all?


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't really know what else to do about my esteem issues. I think I've talked to him about them. They're on a very deep level, in that I have pretty good self esteem on the surface of my consciousness, but low self esteem deeper down still affects my thoughts and decisions.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I don't really know what else to do about my esteem issues. I think I've talked to him about them. They're on a very deep level, in that I have pretty good self esteem on the surface of my consciousness, but low self esteem deeper down still affects my thoughts and decisions.


 Hmmmm, I wouldn't completely just dismiss this as something you can't help. Though esteem isn't the easiest thing to make better. 

Can't say I know _how_ to fix it, hell, I can't fix my own. 

It's something you may have to work at, decision making and such.


----------



## Luca (Aug 7, 2010)

Hmm... can't say I have that problem. In fact I think I'm the complete opposite.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread's premise causes me mental distress.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Tycho said:


> This thread's premise causes me mental distress.



Hey, if the man wants to stick his winky in magical dinosaurs, then thats his business =P


----------



## Vriska (Aug 7, 2010)

You have a problem if a hot busty herm vixen turns you on more then a sexy looking man / woman.

just sayin.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread is the first I've read since I got back from my vacation... good to be back, I guess... >.>

Anyway, OP, I know you think there is nothing wrong with you, but most people with problems refuse to accept them. If you are truly delusional you won't know. Why? Because you're delusional.
Pretty much the only way to fix this type of problem would be to hang out around sane people, instead of finding like minded people to hugbox you further into your delusion. Seriously,get away from your computer, get outside, and go to the park or something OP.

Unless you're a troll, then you should get off the forum


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

I went to bed expecting this thread to slowly die... 

Anndddd of course its still the most bumped thread


----------



## ThisisGabe (Aug 7, 2010)

Hook up with a person who looks like a dragon. 

.. that was easy, NEXT!


----------



## Kayze (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


 I'd definitely take a anthro canine over a human any day, at least for reasons other than sexually. But at the same time, I'm attracted to humans and would view my partner as their human self for both sexual and romantic (etc) reasons.

As for your reason, you just need experience of being with another. For you, the fantasy of a anthro animal (due to porn and the likes) has become a lust, a want. As such, you don't feel the same towards the human appearance. You just need to experience a connection and maybe it will stay as a asexual extent of one, but it's not exactly healthy to not have appeal towards your race.

Now for your literal " I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life." statement, I think this can be said regardless of race/creature :B Have yet to find a man that meets the areas I need, who doesn't flake out.


----------



## Zontar (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


 
This is one of the signs of hopeless dweebism.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Aug 7, 2010)

As it happens, I have very similar attractions. I actually did feel lonely for about 5-6 months, but then I decided I was moping over something I hadn't wanted or needed before, and not being able to have such a relationship shouldn't mean anything.


----------



## Cavy (Aug 7, 2010)

To the OP, I going to put this as nicely as possible, the off switch on your computer or laptop is there for a reason. Yes I understand these attractions can happen, but it can get up to the point where it becomes so bad that it can actually kill you.  Its not worth getting sick over.  Not to mention sapient, feral dragons don't exist in real life, nether as anthro animals.


----------



## Carenath (Aug 7, 2010)

Syradact said:


> inb4 butthurt otherkin mods


 I'll assume for a moment you're referring to me, I'm not butthurt about it though, because, quite a lot of what you posted, makes sense.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2010)

Uh, well, at least you're just attracted to beings which are either mythological or extinct.
EDIT: *reads thread*
*facepalm*


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Cavy said:


> To the OP, I going to put this as nicely as possible, the off switch on your computer or laptop is there for a reason. Yes I understand these attractions can happen, but it can get up to the point where it becomes so bad that it can actually kill you.  Its not worth getting sick over.  Not to mention sapient, feral dragons don't exist in real life, nether as anthro animals.


 Pretty much this. 

You're not going to get any satisfaction from things that don't exist.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 7, 2010)

Willow said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> You're not going to get any satisfaction from things that don't exist.


 
But you can get (brief) satisfaction from thinking about them though

*fap fap fap*


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> But you can get (brief) satisfaction from thinking about them though
> 
> *fap fap fap*


 Keyword being brief.


----------



## Urbanwolf (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I've never had anyone I've considered a girlfriend since 3rd grade. One person in middle school said she wanted to "go out" with me and then broke up with me an hour later because I wouldn't beat up some guy for calling her fat (I didn't take the whole thing very seriously to begin with).


 
you know..that doesn't count that and the girl is a brat.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 7, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Anyone else have this *problem?*


 I can agree with this.
You sure seem like trolling.

You have mentally disabled personallity that prevents you from contacting everything around you.
If you feel like an anthro animal, you'd have the brain of an animal and wouldn't be able to post.

Also, what are anthro animals based all about?! On humans of course. Anthros have human charactericts - Anthro without human equals a stupid ugly animal.
If you really are sure about this, ditch everything you have, get naked, and live in a forest while feeding on uncooked animal meat.

You can't even be anthro if you wanted - you lack humanity.


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 7, 2010)

Well obviously OP is going to live a lonely crappy life and die a lonely crappy death, but most people do that anyway, even without the desire to bone dinosaurs or any sort of equally stupid shit, so I don't think this is anything special. Whether this defect is genuine or something OP made up to get people to feel sorry for him on an internet forum or as some kind of defense mechanism to cope with rejection or whatever is pretty much irrelevant IMO. He's obviously decided this is the way he wants to live so there's no sense wasting advise on him. If pining over imaginary/extinct animals is how you want to kill time while you wait for your body to rot away and die out from under you be my guest man, but it seems a little silly to complain about a problem you don't seem to have any interest in solving on the internet :V .


----------



## Popsie&Plonar (Aug 7, 2010)

mmm... nope, sorry, still attracted to humans. Sorry though guy. *pats*


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> I can agree with this.
> You sure seem like trolling.
> 
> You have mentally disabled personallity that prevents you from contacting everything around you.
> ...



Please tell me english isn't your first language, because that was almost indecipherable and from what I could decipher it looks like you posted that entirely in the wrong topic.


----------



## Matias (Aug 7, 2010)

i find it quite funny that as a thread like this progresses, the op eventually contradict themselves.

in b4 "no i haven't"


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2010)

Riv said:


> Well, for starters, you don't assume the worst and blindly ragepost. Basic logic should make it apparent that I don't mean "lock people up in crates, and feed them by balancing food on their nose and making them wait for you to say _go_ to eat it."



This is how I will train my children.



Helixosaurus said:


> Please tell me english isn't your first language, because that was almost indecipherable and from what I could decipher it looks like you posted that entirely in the wrong topic.



Someone has met their first Cirno post.

And in response, a lot of porn is pretty horrifying shit. Everyone has their own favourites when it comes to actual porn with real live people. Just ebcause you've found nasty stuff doesn't mean there is automatically nothing good out there. You need to learn to seperate fiction from reality. You will never get to fuck a lizard, there are no anthro animals, go out and meet some girls and enjoy some lovely vaginas.


----------



## Helixosaurus (Aug 7, 2010)

Matias said:


> i find it quite funny that as a thread like this progresses, the op eventually contradict themselves.
> 
> in b4 "no i haven't"


 
Want to point out where I contradicted myself?


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Aug 7, 2010)

Can I bite you?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's so hard to be attracted to human females since so many of them look like sluts.


 
If they're not sluts, then they're ugly.
If they're in the middle, they're usually taken.
If they're truly gorgeous, then they're usually too good for you.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 7, 2010)

Glitch said:


> If they're not sluts, then they're ugly.
> If they're in the middle, they're usually taken.
> If they're truly gorgeous, then they're usually too good for you.


 
Where are you and how did you copy my brain?


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

Why isn't this thread locked?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Why isn't this thread locked?


Because the feelings of the one outweigh the enjoyment of the many (dur).


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Because the feelings of the one outweigh the enjoyment of the many (dur).


I see.

Anyway, OP should kind of understand by now that he should develop a social life and an attraction to human women. :I


----------



## Paraducks (Aug 7, 2010)

TL;DR, but I would just like to say that I slove the 'wishing to be with a furry' problem by dating very hairy women.
VERY Hairy.
Like, carpet buffet.




Seriously, I've lost things.


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

This whole thread is like a broken record player

If anyone needs me ill be upstairs asleep


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

Paraducks said:


> TL;DR, but I would just like to say that I slove the 'wishing to be with a furry' problem by dating very hairy women.
> VERY Hairy.
> Like, carpet buffet.
> 
> ...


OP's looking for scaley women, if anything.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

I have a funny taste in my mouth after reading this page...


----------



## Machine (Aug 7, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> I have a funny taste in my mouth after reading this page...


If you have excess saliva in your mouth, it tends to do that.

Seems liable if you're drooling, though, considering the facepalming this thread can induce.


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Anon1 said:


> I have a funny taste in my mouth after reading this page...


 You might wanna head to the bathroom and hug your toilet for a while then..or pull up a trash can.


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this crap still going? Sheesh. Quit giving him "Baww's" and Buttpats...


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Amphion said:


> If you have excess saliva in your mouth, it tends to do that.
> 
> Seems liable if you're drooling, though, considering the facepalming this thread can induce.


 
I might have just bit my tongue, but yeah, disgusted jaw drop was probable


----------



## Cam (Aug 7, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> Is this crap still going? Sheesh. Quit giving him "Baww's" and Buttpats...


 

this


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 7, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahaha this is hilarious. 

I didn't read anything in this thread except the first sentence, but it's so pathetic that it's hilarious.


A sad cold lonely death.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 7, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> hahahahahahahahahaha this is hilarious.
> 
> I didn't read anything in this thread except the first sentence, but it's so pathetic that it's hilarious.
> 
> ...


 
The only useful information I've gotten so far from these threads is that people get infracted or banned for normal responses to the OP's bizarre ramblings.


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The only useful information I've gotten so far from these threads is that people get infracted or banned for normal responses to the OP's bizarre ramblings.


 
Wait seriously? Who was banned?


----------



## Willow (Aug 7, 2010)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> The only useful information I've gotten so far from these threads is that people get infracted or banned for normal responses to the OP's bizarre ramblings.


 Wait what really? Oh wait, that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

Icky said:


> ...Wow, I really don't feel like being rude today. Hmm.
> 
> Anyway, I just see this as either a strange case of asexualism, or a sign that you masturbate to furry porn too much.



Oh, so it's called asexualism. I always just tell people that my sexual orientation is "Just don't give a damn".

I mean, I like chicks, but not one exists that likes me, so its like "Fuck it... my right hand is sexy, right?"


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 8, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Oh, so it's called asexualism. I always just tell people that my sexual orientation is "Just don't give a damn".
> 
> I mean, I like chicks, but not one exists that likes me, so its like "Fuck it... my right hand is sexy, right?"


 That's not being an asexual. 

Being an asexual is not being interested in sex or not being sexually attracted to anything. 

Unless you're just kidding around, which you might be. In that, case, cool story bro.


----------



## Subrosa (Aug 8, 2010)

Isolation and the Internet, pick one, they do bad things when combined.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 8, 2010)

I like human girls of course,.dosnt mean they always like me back,.thats my lonelyness,.
But some people arent attracted to anything,.seems like they wouldnt be lonely though,.because they wouldnt care other wise.


----------



## Candy (Aug 8, 2010)

My only issue is that my bf doesn't even know if he likes furries.

Then again.. He thinks porn is weird lol.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 9, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> See, the thing is, you guys are saying everyone on the internet acts like this, but that's simply not true. People I've met in games and put on my Steam friends have shown understanding and sympathy, and people in real life have shown understanding and sympathy. The only places where I can't find understanding and sympathy are places where I actually think I'll find people who are like me. Ironic, huh?


 
It is easy to find people that can give false sympathy to you in an effort not to provide answers to the truth in the matter. False sympathy when trying to avoid the answer to the question is part of human nature.

Dig it. 

If you want to find sympathy, join ZETA forums or something. You'll get none here.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 9, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Steps to overcome
> 1)*GO OUTSIDE
> *2)*GET A GIRLFRIEND!*


 
Whoa whoa whoa, let's not get too ambitious here.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 9, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, let's not get too ambitious here.


 
Going outside is a step in the right direction.

Through socializing and being a productive member of society, the girlfriend comes later as a reward.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 9, 2010)

See? What did I say about dragons way back when?

I TOLD YOU DOG!


----------



## Cam (Aug 9, 2010)

OH look, its this thread again -_-


----------



## Don (Aug 9, 2010)

Goddammit FAF! 

I come back from my vacation eagerly expecting new and exciting threads, and _then this comes up again_.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 9, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Goddammit FAF!
> 
> I come back from my vacation eagerly expecting new and exciting threads, and _then this comes up again_.
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-



But hey, the good news is that you are now apart of the Avatars with Cool Hats Club!

Celebrate good times, come on!


----------



## a4chincookie (Aug 9, 2010)

Icky said:


> the rudeness
> 
> so unnecessary


 
You're talking to Cannon.

Also, sorry for continuing to bump this thread.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 9, 2010)

Lemoncholic said:


> See? What did I say about dragons way back when?
> 
> I TOLD YOU DOG!



I can't disagree with anything you write, because I read it in Coach's voice. It's so damn unfair.

OP, perhaps you should cut back on your obsession. Realise it for what it _actually is,_ something unreal and entirely imaginary.


----------



## Ames (Aug 9, 2010)

GODDAMNIT FURFAGGOTS


----------



## Machine (Aug 9, 2010)

JamesB said:


> GODDAMNIT FURFAGGOTS


Oh you furfags and your silly threads.

Why isn't this thread locked yet? I mean, holy fuck.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 10, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Steps to overcome
> 1)*GO OUTSIDE
> *2)*GET A GIRLFRIEND!*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

I will confess, I find that I am more attracted to anthro ladies than human ladies.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I will confess, I find that I am more attracted to anthro ladies than human ladies.


 Well more =/= only.

Also nice post 9001.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Well more =/= only.
> 
> Also nice post 9001.



I never said anything about more = only. I gave my view and feelings on the subject.

also so what about my 9001 post? means shit.


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

Don_Wolf said:


> Goddammit FAF!
> 
> I come back from my vacation eagerly expecting new and exciting threads, and _then this comes up again_.
> 
> FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Did you really expect furries to evolve to an intelligent species in a matter of weeks?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> Did you really expect furries to evolve to an intelligent species in a matter of weeks?



We furries are a species? since when?


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> We furries are a species? since when?



It twas a joke!

Well do you see any other species that are anthro animals?! NO! So furries must be a species.


----------



## Cam (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> It twas a joke!
> 
> Well do you see any other species that are anthro animals?! NO! So furries must be a species.


 
This


----------



## CynicalCirno (Aug 10, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Please tell me english isn't your first language, because that was almost indecipherable and from what I could decipher it looks like you posted that entirely in the wrong topic.


 
So let me clear it for you :]

You are going to die a lonely, painful, sad death and will have no luck, no success, and no hope because you like "female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs" and you don't like humans - the ones who give you food, protection, shelter, currency, knowledge and enjoyment. If you prefer "female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs" that only give you sexual enjoyment, you get less than your life's worth.


----------



## Dragsooth (Aug 10, 2010)

Just get out and do something else for a change


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> It twas a joke!
> 
> Well do you see any other species that are anthro animals?! NO! So furries must be a species.



When I said WE furries I meant it as in US in the fandom, not the anthro's we create.


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I said WE furries I meant it as in US in the fandom, not the anthro's we create.


 
But we ARE our characters! Just trapped in a human body!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

Tally said:


> But we ARE our characters! Just trapped in a human body!



Ummm no, and anyone who does think this has serious mental issues.


----------



## Machine (Aug 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ummm no, and anyone who does think this has serious mental issues.


Obvious joke was obvious.

Does OP look at this thread anymore? It's rich in advice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 10, 2010)

Amphion said:


> Obvious joke was obvious.
> 
> Does OP look at this thread anymore? It's rich in advice.



Be in the fandom as long as me and see these jokes as often as I have you'll soon get tired of them.


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Ummm no, and anyone who does think this has serious mental issues.


 
I agree with you. And I was joking in case you didn't get it.


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 10, 2010)

I cant seem to love a human, but at furcons I feel so lovey and happy.


----------



## Tally (Aug 10, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> I cant seem to love a human, but at furcons I feel so lovey and happy.


 
Everyones happy at furcons. I doubt that it is because of a lack of attraction to humans, but more of a "can't find the one I want". It's like only meeting people at parties.


----------



## Glitch (Aug 10, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> Where are you and how did you copy my brain?


 
I think the proper question is where I've been all your life.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 10, 2010)

Ho ho hee hee

That's some self-conditioning you did there. Next you won't want to associate yourself with other humans, and it might even get to the point where you don't want to look in the mirror. Eeeeeh.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Aug 10, 2010)

To be honest I think I'm  more attracted to human females.


----------



## Alkatraz (Aug 11, 2010)

I like people criticizing the OP for being too into dragons when everyone posting is a furfag(including me of course) It's like watching a group of midgets pick on a slightly smaller midget. Quite comical if you will.

Honestly tho OP, you're fine. Everyone is entitled to live their lives as they see fit. Although there may be concequences, as long as you're happy with your choices in the end then you have nothing to feel bad about. I personally couldn't care less what anyone told me about my screwed up personality. We're all different and it's something you should embrace instead of veiw as a curse.


----------



## Random_Observer (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Let this topic die already*



Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?



You have convinced yourself that you only like make-believe things to protect yourself with your failures of being a normal social human being. Your entire post is logically flawed. How can you only love dragons when they do not exist. They only exist in your mind.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> I like people criticizing the OP for being too into dragons when everyone posting is a furfag(including me of course) It's like watching a group of midgets pick on a slightly smaller midget. Quite comical if you will.
> 
> Honestly tho OP, you're fine. Everyone is entitled to live their lives as they see fit. Although there may be concequences, as long as you're happy with your choices in the end then you have nothing to feel bad about. I personally couldn't care less what anyone told me about my screwed up personality. We're all different and it's something you should embrace instead of veiw as a curse.


 So ummm, you done with the crap?

Being attracted to something fictional isn't all that normal, neither is it okay. Refusing to get help is even worse because "there's nothing wrong". 
Distancing yourself from people is okay too I guess to you right? Not _really_ knowing what it feels like to love someone in the physical sense, but wait, I guess you can fabricate the feelings if you try hard enough. Yes, theorize on what it could possibly feel like to hug someone or something. Keep dreaming, it's something he needs to get help for. 

Also, this statement sounds like something someone would use to make people like pedophiles, zoophiles, and etc. feel that they're fine just how they are.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Honestly tho OP, you're fine. Everyone is entitled to live their lives as they see fit. Although there may be concequences, as long as you're happy with your choices in the end then you have nothing to feel bad about. I personally couldn't care less what anyone told me about my screwed up personality. We're all different and it's something you should embrace instead of veiw as a curse.


No. Just no. Our standards are too low as it is. This "hugbox" mentality is one of the greatest internal threats to the fandom, which is already swarming with perverts and mental cases.

EDIT: Random_Observer, I think I love you.


----------



## virus (Aug 11, 2010)

-Not attracted to humans.
-Personas are just personal qualities of human beings, usually the person who makes them.

Your contradicting yourself OP. Your just too infatuated. Damn internet diseases.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 11, 2010)

virus said:


> -Not attracted to humans.
> -Personas are just personal qualities of human beings, usually the person who makes them.
> 
> *Your* contradicting yourself OP. *Your* just too infatuated. Damn internet diseases.


 
OH HELL NO BOI


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

OP said he has Aspergers.

Um.

That's why lol. I've dealt with a LOT of people with Aspergers and they all have odd mental issues like this.

Examples: X believes in "dark angelic spirits" living inside certain people and isn't attracted to anyone that isn't an artist. (Honestly, that's because I was technically his first GF). He takes cosplaying to a scary level, continuing to be this character for weeks. 

H is well.. I don't know. Afraid to be attracted to girls, asks for advice, then doesn't believe anyone.

It's not gunna go away.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> It's not gunna go away.


 That doesn't make it everybody else's problem. This is starting to piss me off.


----------



## Foxenawolf (Aug 11, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> I was right, you aren't paying attention.
> 
> I don't know why I thought people on FurAffinity message boards would be any more open minded and less judgmental than anywhere else on the net. You know, because it's a FURRY message board.
> 
> Just forget it, let this topic die.



Translation. You came here wanting asspats for being a sexually deviant freak because you thought that because the people here are furry that it also = zoophiles. or people JUST AS if not MORE delusional than yourself. The fact that you have asbergers speaks volumes for why this has come to be. I went to college with a girl with asbergers who latched onto John Silver from treasure planet because a fictional character would never hurt her, despite being loved by an honest to goodness human male in the real world, she chose to ignore that and continue her fantasy. Instead of being a royal idiot about this whole affair and trying to find people like yourself and whining about how lonely you are, try and listen to the people who are actually concerned for your mental health. No offense, but you only give us more of the story about your life when you ask, leaving huge holes in your development and how you came to be this way. Omition is a great way to approach getting the hugs you want for being whatever it is that you are, I'm sure if you were 100% honest with us we'd probably be able to pinpoint exactly what is wrong, how it happened, and how you can change. One person in general had some pretty sound advice which you probably didn't even read because you thought "oh hes trying to 'help' me, I don't need that my shrink says im fine, and went on to try and find other comments that supported your claim. I run a roleplay chatroom, i've had members come in saying rolepaly was thier escape from the real world, chances are they get banned because usually within five minutes im hearing a sob story about how their life sucks and how we should throw them a pity party. Im saying this because I was there, I had a sociopathic boyfriend who was delusional among everything else he got SOMEWHAT better when all fantasy elements were removed from his environment but relapsed after 3 months, to my knowledge he's still doing his same shit and hurting alot of people in his wake. Truth is between the ages of 10-20 loners like yourself tend to go through this stage, i went through it, I had my obsession, I got over it. You probably aren't even going to try and read this because its inflamitory and trying to help you at the same time, albiet in a far more incendiary way. You're lonely because you've allowed yourself to sink this far, you don't deserve people trying to make you feel better because you've brought this on yourself. If your shrink tells you you're normal, then odds are they think your a lost cause and are just in it to leech you of money without really trying to help you, or, they're trying to help you slowly OR you yourself haven't told them the whole thing. Theres a huge difference between being openminded, and being so sexually deluded that you can ONLY be attracted to a fantasy animal. Unfortunately I don't know HOW to help you, other than to read the racoon guy's fairly long post about how youve warped your sense of self, again. The thing I'm seeing is a flagrant refusal to change what you are because you've "accepted" it. Untill you at least TRY, you are not going to find any true sympahty. You ARE DELUSIONAL. You have allowed yourself to become this way and it IS NOT HEALTY I don't care what your shrink says. Your Therapist isn't a god, or any other sort of omiscent being. They are still human, albiet with a medical degree they are still human and while open minded thier advice probably isn't truely good advice. I'd highly suggest seeking a second opinion. Using your shrinks diagnosis as an end all be all is going to cost you. I actually wouldn't be surprised if you went through several before you found one that told you things you'd like to hear. In which case I fear they aren't going to help you much. "normal" people usually grow out of this by age 22 -27. Otherwise I see this getting worse to the point you start beleiving more lies than you've already conditioned yourself to beleive.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, block wall of text, tl;dr for the most part but just from reading the first sentence, I think I'll have to say 'this'


Candy said:


> OP said he has Aspergers.
> 
> Um.
> 
> ...


 So because you think it's not going to go away that he shouldn't even try to better himself?


----------



## Anon1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Foxenawolf said:


> Long speech


 
How long did it take you to write that?


----------



## Lemoncholic (Aug 11, 2010)

Foxenawolf said:


> *Big ass text block here*


 
So I trudged through this, what you've said is pretty good and worth reading. Put it in to paragraphs so it's a bit easier to read though.


----------



## Naughtypaws (Aug 11, 2010)

OP gone? He needs the right person to show him 'how things work' as it were. One thing I do know is that if he got close to any lizard he would think twice about having relationships. The strong and pungent smell they have for one thing...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 11, 2010)

I take back what I said in my last post in here. I was in the city today and couldn't keep my eyes off all the cute girls!

So yeah, I figured I am actually attracted to anthro and human girls.


----------



## foxmusk (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I take back what I said in my last post in here. I was in the city today and couldn't keep my eyes off all the cute girls!
> 
> So yeah, I figured I am actually attracted to anthro and human girls.


 
Randy, you need to keep your eyes off the girls and keep them on the road. that's how bike wrecks happen.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I take back what I said in my last post in here. I was in the city today and couldn't keep my eyes off all the cute girls!
> 
> So yeah, I figured I am actually attracted to anthro and human girls.


 
Way to go, maybe you're on the road to seeing what I was talking about. Before long, it won't be enough to just look. Puberty rules as much as it sucks.



HarleyRoadkill said:


> Randy, you need to keep your eyes off the girls and keep them on the road. that's how bike wrecks happen.


 
HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA relavent


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 11, 2010)

HarleyRoadkill said:


> Randy, you need to keep your eyes off the girls and keep them on the road. that's how bike wrecks happen.



LOL!  Thankfully I was walking at the time. Besides, I tend to watch what other road users are doing. And keep an eye on pedestrians incase someone decides to randomly step out. I nearly took out an old man because he was about to step out in front of me.



Wolf-Bone said:


> Way to go, maybe you're on the road to seeing what I was talking about. Before long, it won't be enough to just look. Puberty rules as much as it sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA relavent



LOL! I have never done that on a bike.  *touches wood* I bet I just talked that one up.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> LOL! I have never done that on a bike.  *touches wood* I bet I just talked that one up.



...

Am I the only one that reads this as he got a boner thinking about it?


----------



## Superscooter143 (Aug 11, 2010)

Nope...... I'm pretty attracted to girls..


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 11, 2010)

....whats this?
maybe OP needs medical help now


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 11, 2010)

Ticon said:


> ...
> 
> Am I the only one that reads this as he got a boner thinking about it?


 
No no no no, it's a Britishism, having something to do with good luck. I guess because getting one is so rare in that part of the world. Kinda like how the Irish have the flour leaf clover, etc.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 11, 2010)

Wolf-Bone said:


> No no no no, it's a Britishism, having something to do with good luck. I guess because getting one is so rare in that part of the world. Kinda like how the Irish have the flour leaf clover, etc.



I've always heard/said it as "Knock on wood" never "touch wood".


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 11, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I've always heard/said it as "Knock on wood" never "touch wood".


 
We say it as "touch wood" here. Just a superstition thing.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Aug 11, 2010)

Ticon said:


> I've always heard/said it as "Knock on wood" never "touch wood".


 
English people say fucked up shit, who knew.



RandyDarkshade said:


> We say it as "touch wood" here. Just a superstition thing.


 
So like it has something to do with Harry Potter?


----------



## Candy (Aug 11, 2010)

Willow said:


> So because you think it's not going to go away that he shouldn't even try to better himself?


I didn't say that.

I guess I should have said it differently in the first place. Of course there's a line between what's an actual mental condition and what's controllable. In Asperger's, from what I've seen, it's extremely difficult to control, but possible. He shouldn't stop trying to better himself. No one ever should, really. But he does seem more comfortable with accepting that he's practically asexual and just jacking off to dinosaurs than trying to have a mental turnaround- it's extremely difficult in the first place. Last time I saw a guy with bad Aspergers even try to change the way he thought about anything, he literally ran away from home, trashed his phones, deleted every public file on the internet, etc.

The mental condition won't go away, but the obsession that comes with it can be changed to something different. It might just in time if he doesn't actually -try- himself.


----------



## Willow (Aug 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> I guess I should have said it differently in the first place. Of course there's a line between what's an actual mental condition and what's controllable. In Asperger's, from what I've seen, it's extremely difficult to control, but possible. He shouldn't stop trying to better himself. No one ever should, really. But he does seem more comfortable with accepting that he's practically asexual and just jacking off to dinosaurs than trying to have a mental turnaround- it's extremely difficult in the first place. Last time I saw a guy with bad Aspergers even try to change the way he thought about anything, he literally ran away from home, trashed his phones, deleted every public file on the internet, etc.
> 
> The mental condition won't go away, but the obsession that comes with it can be changed to something different. It might just in time if he doesn't actually -try- himself.


Thing is though, from what OP was saying, he goes to a therapist yet doesn't really try to do anything iirc. Though he never did tell us if he did talk to his therapist about his obsession.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> I didn't say that.
> 
> I guess I should have said it differently in the first place. Of course there's a line between what's an actual mental condition and what's controllable. In Asperger's, from what I've seen, it's extremely difficult to control, but possible. He shouldn't stop trying to better himself. No one ever should, really.* But he does seem more comfortable with accepting that he's practically asexual and just jacking off to dinosaurs than trying to have a mental turnaround- it's extremely difficult in the first place*. Last time I saw a guy with bad Aspergers even try to change the way he thought about anything, he literally ran away from home, trashed his phones, deleted every public file on the internet, etc.
> 
> The mental condition won't go away, but the obsession that comes with it can be changed to something different. It might just in time if he doesn't actually -try- himself.


 

May I remind you that the OP is not Asexual at all.
He has a sex drive if he's jacking off/finding himself attracted to things that are non-human.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 12, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> May I remind you that the OP is not Asexual at all.
> He has a sex drive if he's jacking off/finding himself attracted to things that are non-human.


 Silly Zeke, expecting furries to actually use the right definitions of words. :V


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Silly Zeke, expecting furries to actually use the right definitions of words. :V


 
A Librarian can dream, right?


----------



## Shargy (Aug 12, 2010)

I dunno if I am late to the party, but I was lurking and read Helixosaurus post and I have to shout out some support to him because I am much in the same boat. Except I am not fixated on dragons, I like all sorts of anthromorphic girls (and sometimes guys)...but that and only that. Real people do absolutely nothing for me and never did, ever since I hit puberty, I had not a sprinkle of attraction to real people. Its not a matter of just always jackin off to furry porn as I saw some suggest, because the first thing I jacked off too was Charizard from the old Pokemon cartoons, before I had a computer and before I even knew what "Furry" or "Anthromorphic" was. 

I too am upset because of this, but have been unable to find success in chanelling my attraction to more appropriate sources. Dont get me wrong, I really do want to because its making me lonely, but I just find no success in doing so, whether I look at anthromorphic art or not. I can go weeks not looking at anything and I still dont get any attraction to people. They are just icky to me in that way...gross, icky, whatever you want to call it.

So, Helix, if you are still around here, shoot me a PM and maybe we can talk and COMBINE FORCES ftw!


----------



## Cam (Aug 12, 2010)

I die a little inside whenever i see this still getting bumped

Well except for this one bump


----------



## Black Viper (Aug 12, 2010)

*Re: Let this topic die already*



Helixosaurus said:


> I'm sexually, emotionally, and romantically attracted to female, sapient feral dragons and predatory therapod dinosaurs (although I hate blood and violence, oddly enough), but I'm not attracted to humans. I can't imagine myself being sexually or intimately close to a human (although I can imagine myself being intimately close to certain species of anthro animal) and I don't even see a physical relationship with a human appealing. As you can imagine, this makes me feel very lonely; I have an extreme yearning for a partner, but nothing I'm attracted to exists in real life. I guess I can kind of see myself being sexually attracted to komodo dragons or something, but I have a big problem with their lack of sapience and emotional compatibility.
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?


 
Frankly, it sounds like you need to see a (sexual) psychiatrist.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 13, 2010)

Someone please close this. The topic's been exhausted.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2010)

Ticon said:


> ...
> 
> Am I the only one that reads this as he got a boner thinking about it?


 You are not, but I knew he meant knocks on wood.


----------



## Willow (Aug 13, 2010)

Shargy said:


> So, Helix, if you are still around here, shoot me a PM and maybe we can talk and COMBINE FORCES ftw!


 Group therapy!!

The ironic thing about this post specifically is the fact that they like all forms of anthro beings, yet anthro implies human with animal features. 
lul. 

But yea, this topic is still sad.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

This thread is another example of some furries taking the fandom waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far.


----------



## Ash (Aug 13, 2010)

Join the club, We've got jackets.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 13, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This thread is another example of some furries taking the fandom waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay to far.


 you mean the lifestylers?


----------



## Tundru (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow this thread makes me fear for the future of humanity. If someone is only attracted to drawings of anthro animals they need serious help and need to get out of the basement and into the real world. :/


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 13, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> you mean the lifestylers?



Yes. Especially those who are not attracted to their own species 9human) at all.



Tundru said:


> Wow this thread makes me fear for the future of humanity. If someone is only attracted to drawings of anthro animals they need serious help and need to get out of the basement and into the real world. :/



This.


----------



## Geek (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## Machine (Aug 14, 2010)

Unecessary thread bumpingOH FUCKING GOD WHY.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 14, 2010)

Commiecomrade said:


> It's so hard to be attracted to human females since so many of them look like sluts.


 
I'm bumping this comment because it is win times a hundred. XD


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I'm bumping this comment because it is win times a hundred. XD


 
It's also hilarious as fuck because these 'women' you ARE attracted to are usually only drawn in overt sexual context.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

I kind of find the same thing happening to me sometimes when I seclude myself for long periods of time. All it is is your bodies coping mechanism to fight loneliness I think. I'm being serious when I say that whether or not you find yourself caught up in a fictional dragon character, it is not going to be healthy in the long run.
If you still find it hard to not fixate I would say try finding a girl who is into dragons as much as you are, someone who will understand some of your sadness about them not being real and someone who you can confined in about your innermost desires and know that they will understand. I would probably surf hardcore fantasy role playing forums, maybe even adult ones. Or get involved with your local Larp meet up, I know a lot of people who larp who are a little more in love with fantasy characters then most people.

And if all this fails, try to find an RP partner to rp out your fantasies with. This way, even if you can;t do them in real life you can at least play them out, get them out of the way, and that will hopefully make it easier for you in your normal life to not be distracted and actually find yourself a girlfriend.


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Aug 14, 2010)

Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that. I mean, think about it this way. 1. are they hurting anyone? if the answer is no then 2. do you really believe that everyone in the world should lead the same exact life and feel a moral obligation to get married, have kids, become nuclear, because if the answer is no then it should make sense that while you don't find his lifestyle to be aligned with your morals, he is not hurting anyone and is living in a way that brings him happiness. Whether or not that happiness holds is up to him but he still shouldn't feel pressure to conform to societies standers if he is not hurting anyone. The world is made up of many different people, not all of us are meant to be great, not all of us are meant to fall in with the mainstream, it is the balance of all levels of people that make the world turn.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that. I  mean, think about it this way. 1. are they hurting anyone? if the  answer is no then 2. do you really believe that everyone in the world  should lead the same exact life and feel a moral obligation to get  married, have kids, become nuclear, because if the answer is no then it  should make sense that while you don't find his lifestyle to be aligned  with your morals, he is not hurting anyone and is living in a way that  brings him happiness. Whether or not that happiness holds is up to him  but he still shouldn't feel pressure to conform to societies standers if  he is not hurting anyone. The world is made up of many different  people, not all of us are meant to be great, not all of us are meant to  fall in with the mainstream, it is the balance of all levels of people  that make the world turn.



Just cause it brings the person happiness doesnt mean its not doing harm to them in their future.

also know...Freedom isnt 100% free, its always within a boundries, so ones artist freedom can get them arrested you know


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Aug 14, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I'm bumping this comment because it is win times a hundred. XD


That comment was the only thing worse than the OP.


----------



## lostfoxeh (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure what my sexual attraction is, and I am more than happy to leave it there. For right now I am just here for the fun and games. Sex is over rated when I could be laughing and having a good time surrounded by friends. Too many people are worried about sex and their attraction. Do what you do and do it well, whatever it is. Also be prepared to take any and all reactions to your actions, raping babies might not be the best of ideas to do well....


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 14, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> Well, I wouldn't necessarily say that. I mean, think about it this way. 1. are they hurting anyone? if the answer is no then 2. do you really believe that everyone in the world should lead the same exact life and feel a moral obligation to get married, have kids, become nuclear, because if the answer is no then it should make sense that while you don't find his lifestyle to be aligned with your morals, he is not hurting anyone and is living in a way that brings him happiness. Whether or not that happiness holds is up to him but he still shouldn't feel pressure to conform to societies standers if he is not hurting anyone. The world is made up of many different people, not all of us are meant to be great, not all of us are meant to fall in with the mainstream, it is the balance of all levels of people that make the world turn.


 
The op decided to make this thread confessing that he only is attracted to females that don't exist, so, he should expect to get some flack for his weirdness. I don't feel morally obliged to marry and/or have kids, infact I decided I don't want kids or a relationship. but this does not mean I am not attracted to human females, because I am.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 15, 2010)

...13 pages of this shit? Wow, you guys act like this is some kind of new and unusual phenomenon in the fandom.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 15, 2010)

I am also a fat hairy male that lives in my mothers basement

look
look at me


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2010)

I just got off work and then went to a coworkers and smoked a bowl and my friends who i was supposed to party with ditched me for a hot tub party and now i'm home and not doing anything but typing and i hate humans now


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> I just got off work and then went to a coworkers and smoked a bowl and my friends who i was supposed to party with ditched me for a hot tub party and now i'm home and not doing anything but typing and i hate humans now


 
umm.. Wat?


----------



## Ash (Aug 15, 2010)

Geek said:


>


 
...Dad?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 15, 2010)

Ash said:


> ...Dad?


 
What is your dad doing with my momma? >:[


----------



## Heimdal (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: Let this topic die already*

Forget about all of it. You have acknowledged that dinos/dragons don't exist, so now you have to fully realize that there is no rational purpose in maintaining this attraction. It is a *total waste of your time*. If you hold on to this attraction as "_all you have_", it is effectively the same as having nothing. Drop it all, and go out and do some searching. The benefit of starting from nothing is that you have everything to gain.

As far as psychologists go, psychology isn't even a real science! I'm not deny their value, just stating that they don't have absolutes, and have to rely on their own interpretations.. this makes for a significant margin of error. Consider seeing another psychologist. Perhaps a different trained perspective is required to spot the issues?

By the way, understanding and sympathy won't help you as much as you think. Some of these people got harsh, but you should have a thick skin and listen to them. That's when they're being most honest and cutting straighter toward the heart of the issue. If they're posting with any seriousness at all, then they're trying to help you. It doesn't matter if you don't like it.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm not attracted to morons, and lonely because of it. I'll live.


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 16, 2010)

Atrak said:


> I'm not attracted to morons, and lonely because of it. I'll live.


 
It's ok ilu.


----------



## MrKovu (Aug 18, 2010)

I sort of have that problem, but not really.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 18, 2010)

MrKovu said:


> I sort of have that problem, but not really.



What?


----------



## Whitenoise (Aug 18, 2010)

None of you have this problem. Those of you who say you do just made it up in an attempt to cope with the fact that you're so hideous and unlovable even other furfags won't do the horizontal monster mash with you. This thread is hilarious :V .


----------



## Cam (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> None of you have this problem. Those of you who say you do just made it up in an attempt to cope with the fact that you're so hideous and unlovable even other furfags won't do the horizontal monster mash with you. This thread is hilarious :V .



thisthisthis etc etc


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> None of you have this problem. Those of you who say you do just made it up in an attempt to cope with the fact that you're so hideous and unlovable even other furfags won't do the horizontal monster mash with you. This thread is hilarious :V .


 Thats right Uncle WhiteNoise


good thing I already going down the path that I WONT transfer on my genes :V


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

This is a sad, sad day. Seek help.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

i have this problem and i hate it i cant seem to be attracted to humans


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 18, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> None of you have this problem. Those of you who say you do just made it up in an attempt to cope with the fact that you're so hideous and unlovable even other furfags won't do the horizontal monster mash with you. This thread is hilarious :V .


 
Hey man, even ugly people get laid, if they didn't the ugly would have died out long ago.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Hey man, even ugly people get laid, if they didn't the ugly would have died out long ago.


 also a good source of money
50 fat chicks costing them 500usd a session


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> also a good source of money
> 50 fat chicks costing them 500usd a session


 
I make fat chicks pay by the pound.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

lol


----------



## CrazyLee (Aug 18, 2010)

*watches yet another train crash into the already massive wreck that this thread has become*

Actually, there is nothing wrong with this guy. You know why? Because, if he's attracted only to fictional animals, *then he will never have children. *It's darwinism at it's best.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> I make fat chicks pay by the pound.


 fuck pounds use grams :V


----------



## Zaraphayx (Aug 18, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> fuck pounds use grams :V


 
I like the cut of your Tabasco.


----------



## NyteWerewolf (Aug 18, 2010)

pounds were best when charging fat people


----------



## Bundi (Aug 18, 2010)

I have no problem with humans. I would much rather be in a relationship with someone in the furry fandom, but I can still live with a human who isn't part of the fandom.
They don't need to be in a suit or be a furry for me to like them.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Bundi said:


> I have no problem with humans. I would much rather be in a relationship with someone in the furry fandom, but I can still live with a human who isn't part of the fandom.
> They don't need to be in a suit or be a furry for me to like them.


Yea this. More than likely I probably won't date someone in the fandom. Maybe I'll introduce them to it though.


----------



## Slyck (Aug 18, 2010)

NyteWerewolf said:


> i have this problem and i hate it i cant seem to be attracted to humans


 I like you, your depressingly ridiculous issue makes me laugh. I like to laugh.



Willow said:


> Maybe I'll introduce them to it though.


 Yup, laughter is great.


----------



## Bundi (Aug 18, 2010)

Willow said:


> Yea this. More than likely I probably won't date someone in the fandom. Maybe I'll introduce them to it though.


 Yes, if I dated someone not in the fandom I would introduce them to the fandom.
It's always more fun with a furry, but I can live with it if they don't want to be a part of it.


----------



## Willow (Aug 18, 2010)

Bundi said:


> Yes, if I dated someone not in the fandom I would introduce them to the fandom.
> It's always more fun with a furry, but I can live with it if they don't want to be a part of it.


 The important thing is that they accept your hobby since it's something you like to do, or at least try to meet you half way on it.


----------



## Atrak (Aug 18, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> It's ok ilu.


Thanks so much.



Slyck said:


> This is a sad, sad day. Seek help.


Why is today a sad day? This thread is about a week old.



Willow said:


> Yea this. More than likely I probably won't date someone in the fandom. Maybe I'll introduce them to it though.


There are a few people that I might be willing to date that are in the fandom, but they are also on the forum. As fucked up as this forum is, it's the more tolerable part of the fandom. Otherwise, I wouldn't even bother introducing them to the fandom. It's not like I'm that active anyway. I pretty much only come on here to discuss politics, religion, and what brand of bra furries prefer to wear during their first group orgy. Even though it'll be flying off within thirty seconds, the brand is very important for that half-a-minute.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 18, 2010)

the furs on FAF are probably the more sane than the rest, but I still wouldnt date a fur sane or not


----------



## RageDragon (Aug 19, 2010)

I ain't armchair psychoanalyzing you and I don't think anyone else here who has should not be given any credence. However, despite that, you really do need to talk to a psycharatrist because this isn't normal human sexual behavior.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 19, 2010)

Whitenoise said:


> None of you have this problem. Those of you who say you do just made it up in an attempt to cope with the fact that you're so hideous and unlovable even other furfags won't do the horizontal monster mash with you. This thread is hilarious :V .


 I'm surprised it took 13 pages for someone to say this.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm surprised it took 13 pages for someone to say this.


 we were waiting for WhiteNoise to say it


----------



## Asswings (Aug 19, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm surprised it took 13 pages for someone to say this.



That's Whitenoises' job


----------



## coward67 (Aug 19, 2010)

Pretty much, very few people I love out there, I love all furries though and the human behind the fur is actually a turn on for me, haven't found any furries out there yet that are attractive and suit my personality. Found people on both sides... None of those worked out, need both, I'm fussy.


----------



## pulsifer (Aug 20, 2010)

Helixosaurus said:


> Well, I have Aspergers, so there's that, and I hum and sing to myself sometimes, and I talk too loudly sometimes, and my teachers are always telling me to stop doing certain things (like asking too many questions), and I seem to annoy most of the people I meet on the internet. I try not to be annoying but it only works when I'm consciously trying. Also I have a nose picking habit.



Sorry to be stepping in here this late in the game, but I've been reading a few pages of this. 

Have you ever talked to your therpist about your self-esteem issues?  Because they could be the very root of your problem.  Because you don't feel like you would be accepted by any woman you feel rejected and feel bad about yourself which could cause you to feel anxiety which can cause nausea, which could lead to you feeling repulsed by women, when actually you are more repulsed by yourself. (Not that I'm saying you should be, just that perhaps you are).  

I think what you really need more then to step away from furry or dragons or whatever, is to just focus on working on yourself. Don't try to fix this problem, try to fix what it is about yourself that you like, and dislike. Work the things you like about yourself into a daily mantra.  Then with that list of things you don't like try to see if there is anything you can do about it. Like with your talking too loud. Maybe be more mindful of the tone and volume of your voice while you are speaking. Yes it may be difficult at first, and you may have to think more about talking then usual, but by repeatedly keeping your voice in check and being mindful of it, the easier it will become over time.  I used to have the same problem, actually. People were always telling me to lower my voice, so to avoid being embarrassed from talking to loud I made a conscious effort to keep my voice low and it's gotten so much easier i don't even have to think about it anymore (unless i get REALLY excited x.x). 

Perhaps if you spent some time bettering yourself and feeling better about yourself, then not only will you feel better, but you may even find that you don't think women will turn you down, and you may find that repulsed feeling leaving altogether. But if you don't find your sexual tastes changing, at least you have your new found self-esteem to fall back on.  

Just keep in mind, Rome wasn't built in a day, and neither will your progress. It takes time. Be patient and perseverent. 

Also, the humming and singing, not that annoying so cut yourself some slack, I make up songs all the time. And don't be too hard on yourself about the aspergers thing, it does NOT immediately cut you out of the dating pool I've dated two people with Aspergers and they were totally awesome to be around.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 20, 2010)

it occurs to me that a lot of people are giving advise....   thats not a bad thing but it does occur to me that he was asking if theres others out there like him not a good therapist no offense


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 20, 2010)

nah, I was never attracted to sex in general. :B


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 20, 2010)

pulsifer said:


> Sorry to be stepping in here this late in the game, but I've been reading a few pages of this.
> 
> Have you ever talked to your therpist about your self-esteem issues?  Because they could be the very root of your problem.  Because you don't feel like you would be accepted by any woman you feel rejected and feel bad about yourself which could cause you to feel anxiety which can cause nausea, which could lead to you feeling repulsed by women, when actually you are more repulsed by yourself. (Not that I'm saying you should be, just that perhaps you are).
> 
> ...


 
Best advice so far.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Aug 20, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> nah, I was never attracted to sex in general. :B


 LIES.


----------



## Ames (Aug 20, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> nah, I was never attracted to sex in general. :B


 
Were you castrated at a young age or something?


----------



## cardinalgryphon (Aug 20, 2010)

...yes...sometimes... it goes off and on XC


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

No, I am not attracted to humans.
No, I am not lonely because of it; I have these things in real life called friends.
Yes, those friends are "normal" people.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> No, I am not attracted to humans.
> No, I am not lonely because of it; I have these things in real life called friends.
> Yes, those friends are "normal" people.


 
I'm surprised open zoophiles are capable of getting friends that aren't total freaks.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm surprised open zoophiles are capable of getting friends that aren't total freaks.


 I don't go around yelling out that I'm a zoophile to everybody IRL. _I know it isn't right.
_


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I don't go around yelling out that I'm a zoophile to everybody. _I know it isn't right._


 
I'm just messing around anyway, considering I'm one too :V


----------



## Zealot (Aug 20, 2010)

Women have used me, men only like me because they think my face is good looking, or w/e  My family has pretty much deserted me, I have diabetes and neuropathy associated with it. I can't have sex as a result, and I have pretty much no sex drive towards humans in the male or female variety.  What I seek, is a companion to love or to marry, hopefully both haha. But I've no luck in that department....So yes I'm very lonely.  But I do have friends to talk to and who support me. I also have the ability to read the stories made by the wonderful artists who frequent Fur Affinity, and to all of you, I thank greatly.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm just messing around anyway, considering I'm one too :V


 sorry, internet, joking... yeah...


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> Women have used me, men only like me because they think my face is good looking, or w/e  My family has pretty much deserted me, I have diabetes and neuropathy associated with it. I can't have sex as a result, and I have pretty much no sex drive towards humans in the male or female variety.  What I seek, is a companion to love or to marry, hopefully both haha. But I've no luck in that department....So yes I'm very lonely.  But I do have friends to talk to and who support me. I also have the ability to read the stories made by the wonderful artists who frequent Fur Affinity, and to all of you, I thank greatly.


 But are you attracted to things that don't exist in nature? Your case is different from what it sounds like.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> sorry, internet, joking... yeah...


 
I can't say I'm a worse off though. I actually like humans. For the most part.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> Women have used me, men only like me because they think my face is good looking, or w/e  My family has pretty much deserted me, I have diabetes and neuropathy associated with it. I can't have sex as a result, and I have pretty much no sex drive towards humans in the male or female variety.  What I seek, is a companion to love or to marry, hopefully both haha. But I've no luck in that department....So yes I'm very lonely.  But I do have friends to talk to and who support me. I also have the ability to read the stories made by the wonderful artists who frequent Fur Affinity, and to all of you, I thank greatly.



Great first post. You're gonna be one of those BAWWWWWWW MY LIFE SUCKS posters aren't you.


----------



## Zealot (Aug 20, 2010)

Nope, not at all. I was just posting my thoughts on the subject. And yes, I have an attraction to furry dragons, dolphins, wolves, cows, and  pokemon, all in the fat variety


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> all in the fat variety


 
Okay, you's trollin


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> Nope, not at all. I was just posting my thoughts on the subject. And yes, I have an attraction to furry dragons, dolphins, wolves, cows, and  pokemon, *all in the fat variety*


 Not a wise second post, just sayin'.



Molly said:


> Okay, you's trollin


 or this


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> Nope, not at all. I was just posting my thoughts on the subject. And yes, I have an attraction to furry dragons, dolphins, wolves, cows, and  pokemon, all in the fat variety


 Great second post is great


----------



## Zealot (Aug 20, 2010)

I wasn't trolling.  I was telling what I prefer.  You're all just trying to troll me into trolling. later.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 20, 2010)

Zealot said:


> I wasn't trolling.  I was telling what I prefer.  You're all just trying to troll me into trolling. later.


 Yeah, good thing that only lasted three posts. 

What's with the new guys and victim complexes?


----------



## Willow (Aug 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Yeah, good thing that only lasted three posts.
> 
> What's with the new guys and victim complexes?


 Because furries


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

Willow said:


> Because furries


 
Thought stealer. (before I have them)

I forget if I posted: I like people-people and animal-people.

I am not lonely.

I am nice person.


----------



## Asswings (Aug 20, 2010)

Molly said:


> Okay, you's trollin


 
Looking at his FA page doesn't look lik--- oh look he made a journal about us.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 20, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Looking at his FA page doesn't look lik--- oh look he made a journal about us.


 
I was going to troll his FA.

But that seems in bad taste.

Also, he forgets that many furries like sucking nuts.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Looking at his FA page doesn't look lik--- oh look he made a journal about us.


 
Did he take it down? I wanted to see....

Screenshots?


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Did he take it down? I wanted to see....
> 
> Screenshots?


 He did, though it really wasn't a rage post, or at least a very good one. 

Basically "forums suck. you can all suck my nuts"

Something like that.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Did he take it down? I wanted to see....
> 
> Screenshots?


 
He did.

It wasn't good enough to screenshot.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> He did, though it really wasn't a rage post, or at least a very good one.
> 
> Basically "forums suck. you can all suck my nuts"
> 
> Something like that.


 Aw, I wanted to see some freaking out. :<


----------



## Xenke (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Aw, I wanted to see some freaking out. :<


 
Nah.

I'm kinda sad he retracted his offer to suck his nuts though. :v

EDIT: aww damn, I should go to sleep.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Aw, I wanted to see some freaking out. :<


 He deleted it before freak out. I was expecting a backlash. I am disappoint.


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I don't go around yelling out that I'm a zoophile to everybody IRL. _I know it isn't right.
> _


 


Molly said:


> I'm just messing around anyway, considering I'm one too :V


 


mystery_penguin said:


> sorry, internet, joking... yeah...


 
This situation...  *lol*

I knew Molly's avatar was just a little too sexy.  :3


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> This situation...  *lol*
> 
> I knew Molly's avatar was just a little too sexy.  :3


Well _excuse me_ for having a sexy coydog character |3


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well _excuse me_ for having a sexy coydog character |3



Oh no, _you're good_.

Murrr...


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Oh no, _you're good_.
> 
> Murrr...


 
I'm really a girl ya know


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I'm really a girl ya know



Oh, you think I'm gay...

I see.  No, I go for girls too.  :j


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Oh, you think I'm gay...
> 
> I see.  No, I go for girls too.  :j


 
Girls who use guys to represent themselves on the internet?


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Girls who use guys to represent themselves on the internet?


 What now?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

Willow said:


> What now?


 
Oh

Um, hi Willow

I have snacks in the van...?


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Girls who use guys to represent themselves on the internet?



Uhh, no.

I gotta run... Heh, at least your ava. is sexy.


----------



## Willow (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh
> 
> Um, hi Willow
> 
> I have snacks in the van...?


 What kind of snacks?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Well...
> 
> I don't know.  It would depend on what they were like IRL of course.  ;]


 How about if they had a boyfriend

or two


Willow said:


> What kind of snacks?


 
Beef jerky |3


----------



## Trance (Aug 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> How about if they had a boyfriend
> 
> or two |3



No, no, no, no, no...  Really not.

Like I edited, I'm likin' your ava. way better than you right now.
Bai!  *runs*


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 21, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> No, no, no, no, no...  Really not.
> 
> Like I edited, I'm likin' your ava. way better than you right now.
> Bai!  *runs*


 WAIT COME BACK I'M ONLY INTERESTED IN GUYS THAT SHOW NO INTEREST IN ME


----------



## CelestiusNexus (Aug 22, 2010)

I partially have that problem.  >w> Only I'm just picky about people I like.  Very picky.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm of the opinion that if you're lonely, you'll cease being picky. Being attracted to furries over humans to the point that you don't feel you could get with a person just means it's time to close the laptop and start talking to people irl. It's very easy for a person with a closed-off life of videogames and fantasy stuff on the computer to inherit this, and that's unhealthy. Furries are not real lol and the sooner you snap yourself back into reality, the sooner you'll recover. If you're not attracted to people, it's one thing. If you're not attracted to people because you've spent too much time alone with technology, you've messed up and you need to go outside.


----------



## Ben (Aug 22, 2010)

Velystord said:


> it occurs to me that a lot of people are giving advise....   thats not a bad thing but it does occur to me that he was asking if theres others out there like him not a good therapist no offense


 
When people have problems, they sometimes try to find people who are just as messed up as them, so they can feel more comfortable about having such a problem. The thing is though, even if they've found people to relate to, the problem remains, and can potentially grow worse if the person is under the assumption that only being attracted to fictional characters is healthy. Therefore, giving advice in this situation is a much better alternative, as surrounding yourself with people based on mutual problems is only self-destructive. So even if the person who started the thread wasn't asking for advice, it's not hard to pick up on the fact that he sorely needs it.


----------



## slydude851 (Aug 22, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you're lonely, you'll cease being picky. Being attracted to furries over humans to the point that you don't feel you could get with a person just means it's time to close the laptop and start talking to people irl. It's very easy for a person with a closed-off life of videogames and fantasy stuff on the computer to inherit this, and that's unhealthy. Furries are not real lol and the sooner you snap yourself back into reality, the sooner you'll recover. If you're not attracted to people, it's one thing. If you're not attracted to people because you've spent too much time alone with technology, you've messed up and you need to go outside.



I could say that I'm going through this and thinking this way, but, luckily, to a lesser degree.  Thanks for making me realize this.  I'm going to go contemplate how to change myself.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 22, 2010)

Molly said:


> Girls who use guys to represent themselves on the internet?


 
As soon as I read this I knew



Willow said:


> What now?



was coming.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

Anthros don't exist... You're f*cked now! XD

No, but in all honesty, I highly suggest seeing a therapist or something. This is serious shit.


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Aug 22, 2010)

Actually, being attracted to humans is like turning from straight to bi. All you have to do is lose SOME interest in the whole dragon thing, and hang out with females (or males, it's your choice) more.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 22, 2010)

either wait till tech catches up to the point that through body modification you can become an actual anthro and not just a look alike or suck it up


----------



## AlpineLupine (Aug 23, 2010)

This is becoming quite the thread . . . good luck with this whole dragon thing OP.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

isnt the cut off at 500 post or something?


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 23, 2010)

Do I find human females attractive. Is the sky blue?. Do I prefer the sight of a Furry over that of a Human? Maybe/Yes/Sometimes. Am I anti-social and lonely because of that? Not in the least. 

Maybe it's where I'm at in my life right now that I laugh at the idea of a relationship, but I just don't ever see myself being tied down. Ever. My friends(the same ones I mentioned in the Fursecution thread) are all like "One night stand dude", which I find the idea of quite appalling and disrespectful, like sex is everything.

Sorry, went past the topic.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh hey it's still going

And dragons are still sexy

And OP still fails at life =[


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 23, 2010)

...why is this topic still going, we all agree the OP needs help, including those that are in the same boat as OP.
BUT
maybe we should let them continue on with their lives, leaves more females for the rest of us :V


----------



## Velystord (Aug 23, 2010)

get off topic so far they lock the thread


----------



## Xenke (Aug 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> ...why is this topic still going, we all agree the OP needs help, including those that are in the same boat as OP.


 
Because furries are not attracted to humans and lonely because of it.

As such, they will all post here hoping that the secret real anthro people will hook up with them. :V


----------



## Willow (Aug 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Oh hey it's still going
> 
> And dragons are still sexy
> 
> And OP still fails at life =[


Yes

Kinda

Agreed


----------



## Tundru (Aug 23, 2010)

Crysix Fousen said:


> maybe we should let them continue on with their lives, leaves more females for the rest of us :V



I agree!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2010)

Whatever, this was an awful thread to begin with anyway.


----------

